# 2018 Badger State MOREL Season



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok pickers, The owl's are nesting, the maple sap is starting to run, Humming birds are on the move north, & Vern is posting already in Kentucky. Seems to me it's about time to start a 2018 conversation. Let's have the best year ever. " Go For Em! "


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm ready to get some. Where's that other guy at, still to early for him?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Ok pickers, The owl's are nesting, the maple sap is starting to run, Humming birds are on the move north, & Vern is posting already in Kentucky. Seems to me it's about time to start a 2018 conversation. Let's have the best year ever. " Go For Em! "


When you expecting the wrens. I've already booked vacation for 1st week in May. Could be a week early, but I can move it as season gets closer. Looks like you guys could use some rain.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I'm so ready!
As my dried ones are almost gone...


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Ohh Yeah Hello All


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

morel rat said:


> I'm so ready!
> As my dried ones are almost gone...


Rat, you were born ready!
Glad it's the first day of spring tmrrw. This winter just seemed extra brutal, but maybe I'm just getting old!! Anyhow I've been out scouting a bit lately & seems like we got plenty of snow. Does anybody else drive around spying Elm tree's & wishing they were dead? I think it's a morel thing. Can't wait for the Ramps either.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

br5 said:


> When you expecting the wrens. I've already booked vacation for 1st week in May. Could be a week early, but I can move it as season gets closer. Looks like you guys could use some rain.


We got lots of snow in the woods, should be fine on moisture up here.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> We got lots of snow in the woods, should be fine on moisture up here.


Good to hear, I'm coming off two weak years and thinking that I'm due. Got in late last year and found a lot of trampled areas. Went to one of my honey holes and picked 6lbs on a hundred yard stretch of hill. Thought we we're into them. Only picked another 6 lbs. in next two days.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

br5 said:


> When you expecting the wrens. I've already booked vacation for 1st week in May. Could be a week early, but I can move it as season gets closer. Looks like you guys could use some rain.


Last I heard " Minn BUCKTHORNMAN " was rebuilding his "Wren - O _ meter" , But it's so old he was having a heck of a time finding parts for It? I always use him as my Wren guide. Guess I'd better check up on him. He's on the Minn board.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yee ha, added about 20 trees to my list and will check if there naughty or nice this year. Christmas in May. Coming off my best year yet, ( previous year was my worst, still stings a little ) making plans to hook up with Old Elm, could not last year because I couldn't trust my car, so got a new one, ( 7,000 miles ) I am set. I hope every one just kills them this year. br5 noooooooooooooo out of state trips in May, ha. ( except Wisconsin ). boiled owl eye I am here and raring to go. My lab love mushroom season, hes getting pumped too. Go Go Go Go...


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Lots of snow in the woods is what I like to hear!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Yee ha, added about 20 trees to my list and will check if there naughty or nice this year. Christmas in May. Coming off my best year yet, ( previous year was my worst, still stings a little ) making plans to hook up with Old Elm, could not last year because I couldn't trust my car, so got a new one, ( 7,000 miles ) I am set. I hope every one just kills them this year. br5 noooooooooooooo out of state trips in May, ha. ( except Wisconsin ). boiled owl eye I am here and raring to go. My lab love mushroom season, hes getting pumped too. Go Go Go Go...


Cool, You are that guy I wondered about. Is 20tree's how many you look at?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Yee ha, added about 20 trees to my list and will check if there naughty or nice this year. Christmas in May. Coming off my best year yet, ( previous year was my worst, still stings a little ) making plans to hook up with Old Elm, could not last year because I couldn't trust my car, so got a new one, ( 7,000 miles ) I am set. I hope every one just kills them this year. br5 noooooooooooooo out of state trips in May, ha. ( except Wisconsin ). boiled owl eye I am here and raring to go. My lab love mushroom season, hes getting pumped too. Go Go Go Go...


Trooper,
I'd love to start in WI and work my way north into the forbidden areas. You can join us in Indiana in April to get the eye. Or just watch our posts after the trip. Hope we don't bomb out.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I will always be the other guy to Old Elm, ha. I saw a lot of good elms, saw at least a couple hundred, most too far gone. I marked more than 20 on my new cars gps, a lot of hit and run spots, but prefer a nice long trail. Its nice picking the elms out while still driving 30 mph, then having my son mark them. I remember when I first started I would analyze the tree forever wondering if that was a elm. br5, where do you live?, are you taking a road trip to Indiana?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

br5, what do you mean north to the forbidden areas, ha. Nice to see the rats back. Wheres bucky, hey buckthornman. One year I did go up to the leech lake area to find the famous MN black Morels, and I did find some thanks to a couple northern boys giving me some tips. The thing is when its hot and heavy down here, they are going strong up north also, hard to leave to go up there when you do not know the lay of the land as good. tons of land though. hard to spot. Find good grouse cover and your good to go, thats what I took out of it. Very pretty morel.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey Old Elm, remember my first pick last year was April 26th. Coming quick, and I still will be scampering around early. Cant wait for the ramps and fiddle heads. See if your buddy will set me up for a black trumpet outing, want to cross that off my bucket list.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Trooper,
I live 


Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> br5, what do you mean north to the forbidden areas, ha. Nice to see the rats back. Wheres bucky, hey buckthornman. One year I did go up to the leech lake area to find the famous MN black Morels, and I did find some thanks to a couple northern boys giving me some tips. The thing is when its hot and heavy down here, they are going strong up north also, hard to leave to go up there when you do not know the lay of the land as good. tons of land though. hard to spot. Find good grouse cover and your good to go, thats what I took out of it. Very pretty morel.


Trooper,
I live in Kokomo In. When you mentioned no trips up north in May I thought you we're referring to going to Minnosota.
That's my travel hunt every year.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh, well if your coming up give me a shout, always ready to meet new friends, I thought you lived in Mn and you had a commitment to leave during the best time of the hunt.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Oh, well if your coming up give me a shout, always ready to meet new friends, I thought you lived in Mn and you had a commitment to leave during the best time of the hunt.


I've been up every year since I moved back from Colorado in late 08. Started hunting in WI back in the 80,s when you could drive up to a farm to ask permission. I never had anybody say no. Where about you located?


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi all! gonna be a great year. Maybe slightly early. Last year i followed them up from Atlanta. First find in S Wisco was April 26. Go deep!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shronomnom said:


> Hi all! gonna be a great year. Maybe slightly early. Last year i followed them up from Atlanta. First find in S Wisco was April 26. Go deep!!


Shrono,
How long did it take to follow them up from Atlanta? Use to be a guy in Logansport that owned Clossen Lumber. His lobby was covered in framed pictures of morels and he had a very large one in a jar of chloroform or something. He followed them up for years. I always wanted to do it myself.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Hey Old Elm, remember my first pick last year was April 26th. Coming quick, and I still will be scampering around early. Cant wait for the ramps and fiddle heads. See if your buddy will set me up for a black trumpet outing, want to cross that off my bucket list.


Trooper, what I remember about your first pick last year, was how well ya kept it a secret until the flush was done!! Ha Ha
You are the Man, Trooper!!


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

br5 said:


> Shrono,
> How long did it take to follow them up from Atlanta? Use to be a guy in Logansport that owned Clossen Lumber. His lobby was covered in framed pictures of morels and he had a very large one in a jar of chloroform or something. He followed them up for years. I always wanted to do it myself.


We have a class c camper. Started in Atlanta in mid march, traveled NW through the lower elevations of Tennessee and Kentucky to the river, then pretty much followed the Mississippi up through Wisconsin and on through Minnesota. 93 pounds fer the season!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

West of the twin cities metro area br5


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> West of the twin cities metro area br5


Trooper,
I'm up to getting together for a hunt. I've tentatively made reservations for end of first week of May. Normally I go a little later but I've been about 5 days late last 4 years. Not going to let that happen this year. Of course there's always the outside chance they'll be up in April like in 2012. Depending on how good I do I'll come back the following week as well. I'm good for a WI hunt as well if your willing to drive down a ways. I hunter there in 2016 and scouted some decent areas.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

I found some trees by the golf course, but not sure what kind they are, does anyone know how to tell Elm tree from Ash tree before the leafs come out?

br5 is the first week of may the best time to catch them?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I found some trees by the golf course, but not sure what kind they are, does anyone know how to tell Elm tree from Ash tree before the leafs come out?
> 
> br5 is the first week of may the best time to catch them?


Owl,
My data indicates that's the mean average over the past 9 years. Keep in mind in that time frame we've hunted end of April and third week of May as well. In the 80's we just went around mothers day, but back then there wasn't much competition. Getting there late for me means I see a lot of stomped down woods.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shronomnom said:


> We have a class c camper. Started in Atlanta in mid march, traveled NW through the lower elevations of Tennessee and Kentucky to the river, then pretty much followed the Mississippi up through Wisconsin and on through Minnesota. 93 pounds fer the season!


Shrono,
That's a good year. I did some calculations and if you hunted in GA for about a week that gave you 5 weeks of time to progress to southern WI. Looking at distance from Memphis to boarder of WI on Miss. would suggest 127 +/- miles of progression per week. So you only had to drive about two hours north each week to stay in them. We're finds consistent or did they increase as you got North?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

br5 said:


> Owl,
> My data indicates that's the mean average over the past 9 years. Keep in mind in that time frame we've hunted end of April and third week of May as well. In the 80's we just went around mothers day, but back then there wasn't much competition. Getting there late for me means I see a lot of stomped down woods.


Thanks for the info, makes good sense. 
I saw on the Oklahoma board some dude posted a picture wearing blue plastic gloves, though it was kinda creepy, or is there a reason to wear gloves??


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Thanks for the info, makes good sense.
> I saw on the Oklahoma board some dude posted a picture wearing blue plastic gloves, though it was kinda creepy, or is there a reason to wear gloves??


I don't know why you would do that. I've wore cotton gloves because it was sleeting or cold when we were hunting though.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

br5 said:


> I don't know why you would do that. I've wore cotton gloves because it was sleeting or cold when we were hunting though.


How do you put pictures on hear?? so folks can see them.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I found some trees by the golf course, but not sure what kind they are, does anyone know how to tell Elm tree from Ash tree before the leafs come out?
> 
> br5 is the first week of may the best time to catch them?


old elm has a great tip he gave me, where you at old elm


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> some dude posted a picture wearing blue plastic gloves, though it was kinda creepy, or is there a reason to wear gloves??


Plaque psoriasis?
Ugly Knuckle Syndrome?
Russian tattoos?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

br5 said:


> Trooper,
> I'm up to getting together for a hunt. I've tentatively made reservations for end of first week of May. Normally I go a little later but I've been about 5 days late last 4 years. Not going to let that happen this year. Of course there's always the outside chance they'll be up in April like in 2012. Depending on how good I do I'll come back the following week as well. I'm good for a WI hunt as well if your willing to drive down a ways. I hunter there in 2016 and scouted some decent areas.


well on on May 3-5 last year I found 35,20,108. on 2016 i found a total of 20. late freeze or early heat wave that year.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> well on on May 3-5 last year I found 35,20,108. on 2016 i found a total of 20. late freeze or early heat wave that year.


16 was the super dry year, we only found about twenty as well. Drove home next morning. I found 12 lbs. last year but we were a week late. Woods floor looked like state fair mid way.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> well on on May 3-5 last year I found 35,20,108. on 2016 i found a total of 20. late freeze or early heat wave that year.


That is a lot of mushrooms there for one year troopr, do you sell them or something? You must have a good eye and know a places to hunt @.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

br5 said:


> 16 was the super dry year, we only found about twenty as well. Drove home next morning. I found 12 lbs. last year but we were a week late. Woods floor looked like state fair mid way.


How's many are in 12 lbs? How were you a week late?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Trooper, what I remember about your first pick last year, was how well ya kept it a secret until the flush was done!! Ha Ha
> You are the Man, Trooper!!


I remember that now that you mention it. Started running deep and silent, if my memory serves me correctly someone even commented that he must be in woods.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Already Gone said:


> Plaque psoriasis?
> Ugly Knuckle Syndrome?
> Russian tattoos?


Ha Ha, the Russian tattoes is my guess.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> How's many are in 12 lbs? How were you a week late?


Average is about 30 per lb. Unless they're tiny or big foots. Early means my prime spots had already been hit pretty hard. 
You know it's gonna be a good year when you find them on service trails going to your spots. As a general rule of thumb we don't get serious until GPS says we're a half mile in. A good year is 10lbs in morning hunt and another 10 in afternoon hunt. Or better yet 20lbs under one tree. Haven't had that happen yet.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

br5 said:


> Average is about 30 per lb. Unless they're tiny or big foots. Early means my prime spots had already been hit pretty hard.
> You know it's gonna be a good year when you find them on service trails going to your spots. As a general rule of thumb we don't get serious until GPS says we're a half mile in. A good year is 10lbs in morning hunt and another 10 in afternoon hunt. Or better yet 20lbs under one tree. Haven't had that happen yet.


I mostly just hunt next to my car in the ditches, but never seem to find em yet. I don't want to get lost or wander onto someone's private property.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I mostly just hunt next to my car in the ditches, but never seem to find em yet. I don't want to get lost or wander onto someone's private property.


That's road hunting, good way to scout for areas with elms, but a lot of folks do that. Get some maps and a compass. I get lost every year, but I carry maps, compass and GPS. Your phone should have GPS now, learn to us it. You're unlikely to find very many hunting from your car.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

br5 said:


> That's road hunting, good way to scout for areas with elms, but a lot of folks do that. Get some maps and a compass. I get lost every year, but I carry maps, compass and GPS. Your phone should have GPS now, learn to us it. You're unlikely to find very many hunting from your car.


Thanks for the good ideas & advice. I will try.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Grab a loose piece of bark snap it in half, if its layered like a Kit Kat Bar it's American Elm.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

_*You boys up there still have time for a long nap...*_


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> _*You boys up there still have time for a long nap...*_


Ha Ha, not much longer & when ya get to be my age ya gotta start paying attention sooner & try to remember where in the heck all the dead elms are in a 50 mile radius of home.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> That is a lot of mushrooms there for one year troopr, do you sell them or something? You must have a good eye and know a places to hunt @.


well the first year I got 0, second year 7, then 21 and progressed from there. except 2016, I was so prepared that year and got a total of 21. I give a bunch away, nephew is a cook, friends at work. I do not ask for money, traded some for some venison one year tho. He made brats and instead of putting pork fat in it he put bacon in it, wow where they good. Since I live in the metro I have a lot of small producing spots. I am not the best morel hunter by far, its so fun though I just keep going. people at work think I am nuts wasting vacation days looking for mushrooms, that is why I love this forum so I can talk to you nuts.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

what a surprise last years first pick was. I do get the fever when the Morels come up I must admit. br5, those are some healthy numbers you get, I am impressed. well I work 12 shifts and have the next couple days off and the dog is sticking his nose in my side, guess he wants to do some more scouting, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

vern said:


> _*You boys up there still have time for a long nap...*_


ha, guess what I will be dreaming of


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> what a surprise last years first pick was. I do get the fever when the Morels come up I must admit. br5, those are some healthy numbers you get, I am impressed. well I work 12 shifts and have the next couple days off and the dog is sticking his nose in my side, guess he wants to do some more scouting, have a good day everyone.


Trooper, you enjoy those days off & keep us posted on your discoveries. Looking forward to some pickin with ya this season. We're gonna have the best year ever.
Peace.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> what a surprise last years first pick was. I do get the fever when the Morels come up I must admit. br5, those are some healthy numbers you get, I am impressed. well I work 12 shifts and have the next couple days off and the dog is sticking his nose in my side, guess he wants to do some more scouting, have a good day everyone.


Those years are few and far between. Last two have been poor, really hoping this year turns trend around. I posted this picture last year after first full day. I think there's about 5-7 lbs, can't exactly remember. Thought we were into them. Hunted really hard next two days and only found a couple more lbs. In 4 days we got 12lbs. I was okay with that, but wished we'd been there a week earlier.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

seems like a real good haul to me.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

br5 said:


> Those years are few and far between. Last two have been poor, really hoping this year turns trend around. I posted this picture last year after first full day. I think there's about 5-7 lbs, can't exactly remember. Thought we were into them. Hunted really hard next two days and only found a couple more lbs. In 4 days we got 12lbs. I was okay with that, but wished we'd been there a week earlier.
> View attachment 4100


Oh Wow that's a lot there for to catch in one day.Nice of you.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> what a surprise last years first pick was. I do get the fever when the Morels come up I must admit. br5, those are some healthy numbers you get, I am impressed. well I work 12 shifts and have the next couple days off and the dog is sticking his nose in my side, guess he wants to do some more scouting, have a good day everyone.


Have fun with your dog and the scout. Can the dog help find them?


----------



## Mrs. A (Mar 28, 2018)

Newbie morel hunters here. My husband and I bought a home 2 1/2 years ago on 3 acres, northern Wisconsin. We discovered morels our first Spring, I had no idea what I had just mowed over.... I know, ouch! Lesson learned for the following year, we used pink flags to mark the areas. Our first year was a very weak harvest, enough to pan fry in butter and eat with our steaks. Last Spring, our 2nd morel season, we had a very good harvest. We had too many that we knew what to do with! Husband had read online that you want to carry your harvest in something with holes to spread the spores for following year. Well, the strainer and his "manly" vigorous shaking, turned into a cheese grater. Our precious morels were mushed and more like a spread. We attempted a creamy morel soup,but pureed 'shrooms gave it a funny texture. This year, we want to contact a few local chefs and see if anyone is interested in purchasing. Looking for all sorts of suggestions as we seem to learn a hard lesson every season!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Mrs. A said:


> Newbie morel hunters here. My husband and I bought a home 2 1/2 years ago on 3 acres, northern Wisconsin. We discovered morels our first Spring, I had no idea what I had just mowed over.... I know, ouch! Lesson learned for the following year, we used pink flags to mark the areas. Our first year was a very weak harvest, enough to pan fry in butter and eat with our steaks. Last Spring, our 2nd morel season, we had a very good harvest. We had too many that we knew what to do with! Husband had read online that you want to carry your harvest in something with holes to spread the spores for following year. Well, the strainer and his "manly" vigorous shaking, turned into a cheese grater. Our precious morels were mushed and more like a spread. We attempted a creamy morel soup,but pureed 'shrooms gave it a funny texture. This year, we want to contact a few local chefs and see if anyone is interested in purchasing. Looking for all sorts of suggestions as we seem to learn a hard lesson every season!


 Welcome to you Mrs A, 
I look forward to hearing & seeing your successes this spring. What part of our fine state do you live in??


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mrs. A said:


> Newbie morel hunters here. My husband and I bought a home 2 1/2 years ago on 3 acres, northern Wisconsin. We discovered morels our first Spring, I had no idea what I had just mowed over.... I know, ouch! Lesson learned for the following year, we used pink flags to mark the areas. Our first year was a very weak harvest, enough to pan fry in butter and eat with our steaks. Last Spring, our 2nd morel season, we had a very good harvest. We had too many that we knew what to do with! Husband had read online that you want to carry your harvest in something with holes to spread the spores for following year. Well, the strainer and his "manly" vigorous shaking, turned into a cheese grater. Our precious morels were mushed and more like a spread. We attempted a creamy morel soup,but pureed 'shrooms gave it a funny texture. This year, we want to contact a few local chefs and see if anyone is interested in purchasing. Looking for all sorts of suggestions as we seem to learn a hard lesson every season!


Mrs. A,
Not sure how far north you are, but if your finding morels you can't be too far into pine country. There should be plenty of people willing to buy them for $20/lb. though. There's also a YouTube video of a guy that makes a mixture in a 5 gallon bucket and spreads it all over his mulch beds. He gives you recipe, anyone out there that can vouch for this working or not?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

br5 said:


> Mrs. A,
> Not sure how far north you are, but if your finding morels you can't be too far into pine country. There should be plenty of people willing to buy them for $20/lb. though. There's also a YouTube video of a guy that makes a mixture in a 5 gallon bucket and spreads it all over his mulch beds. He gives you recipe, anyone out there that can vouch for this working or not?


Pretty sure that youtube video is pure " Hog Wash ' other wise they'd be growning them commercially, & that would plain ruin all the fun. I like to get out in the spring wo


br5 said:


> Mrs. A,
> Not sure how far north you are, but if your finding morels you can't be too far into pine country. There should be plenty of people willing to buy them for $20/lb. though. There's also a YouTube video of a guy that makes a mixture in a 5 gallon bucket and spreads it all over his mulch beds. He gives you recipe, anyone out there that can vouch for this working or not?


Pretty sure that YouTube video is pure "Hog Wash", otherwise they'd be growing them commercially & that would plain ruin all the fun! I like to get out in the spring & feel the woods come alive.
There's plenty of old timers around that can't get out anymore to pick,& love getting some fresh spring morels,etc. So really no good point in selling morels in my opinion.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mrs. A, welcome to the club. You want to have a bag with hols to let the spores float around. Even if you use a plastic bag and at the end turn it inside out and shake it out the window while driving will release the spores and at the same time will let me know where your hunting, ha. owl eye, actually my dog has helped me find quite a few, not by smelling them out but by inadvertently kicking them out of the ground and flipping them up on the trail in plain sight, alot of times when I was cutting through what I thought wasn't the best spot going to another spot.


----------



## Dtails (May 10, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Rat, you were born ready!
> Glad it's the first day of spring tmrrw. This winter just seemed extra brutal, but maybe I'm just getting old!! Anyhow I've been out scouting a bit lately & seems like we got plenty of snow. Does anybody else drive around spying Elm tree's & wishing they were dead? I think it's a morel thing. Can't wait for the Ramps either.


Yes I've doing this since I stopped fine good ones! Garmin is my new best friend for finding them forgotten spots


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Pretty sure that youtube video is pure " Hog Wash ' other wise they'd be growning them commercially, & that would plain ruin all the fun. I like to get out in the spring wo
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that YouTube video is pure "Hog Wash", otherwise they'd be growing them commercially & that would plain ruin all the fun! I like to get out in the spring & feel the woods come alive.
> There's plenty of old timers around that can't get out anymore to pick,& love getting some fresh spring morels,etc. So really no good point in selling morels in my opinion.


Old Elm,
I agree about being in the woods, I have several video's taken in the early morning sitting on a ridge watching the mist swirl while the woods wakes up, nothing like it. It's one of the times of year I actually get out of the office environment, slow down and take all God's handy work in.


----------



## Mycologylover (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey guys! Rachel here, happy to be a new member  I am a biologist and lover of all things mycology related. Was wondering if there have been any sightings in our great Titletown state, more specifically around the southeastern portion? Happy hunting!


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Mycologylover said:


> Hey guys! Rachel here, happy to be a new member  I am a biologist and lover of all things mycology related. Was wondering if there have been any sightings in our great Titletown state, more specifically around the southeastern portion? Happy hunting!


Welcome! My best guess, it will most likely be at least 3 weeks to a month before any start poppin in our great state. Good luck!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Welcome! My best guess, it will most likely be at least 3 weeks to a month before any start poppin in our great state. Good luck!!


Yup, they will be up right on time, - "their time".


----------



## Mycologylover (Apr 1, 2018)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Welcome! My best guess, it will most likely be at least 3 weeks to a month before any start poppin in our great state. Good luck!!


Thanks!


----------



## Mycologylover (Apr 1, 2018)

Mrs. A said:


> Newbie morel hunters here. My husband and I bought a home 2 1/2 years ago on 3 acres, northern Wisconsin. We discovered morels our first Spring, I had no idea what I had just mowed over.... I know, ouch! Lesson learned for the following year, we used pink flags to mark the areas. Our first year was a very weak harvest, enough to pan fry in butter and eat with our steaks. Last Spring, our 2nd morel season, we had a very good harvest. We had too many that we knew what to do with! Husband had read online that you want to carry your harvest in something with holes to spread the spores for following year. Well, the strainer and his "manly" vigorous shaking, turned into a cheese grater. Our precious morels were mushed and more like a spread. We attempted a creamy morel soup,but pureed 'shrooms gave it a funny texture. This year, we want to contact a few local chefs and see if anyone is interested in purchasing. Looking for all sorts of suggestions as we seem to learn a hard lesson every season!



Use a mesh bag!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Mycologylover said:


> Hey guys! Rachel here, happy to be a new member  I am a biologist and lover of all things mycology related. Was wondering if there have been any sightings in our great Titletown state, more specifically around the southeastern portion? Happy hunting!


Welcome Mycologylover. Snow is in the forecast this week in SE Badger Country so keep the firewood handy and a marshmallow stick and enjoy a little winter yet; it will be a while before the morels show up. Are you familiar with the "Fool Proof Four"? My Mycology Professor suggested newcomers sticking to these four edibles. Good Luck YoungMorel!


Mycologylover said:


> Use a mesh bag!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Welcome Mycologylover. Snow is in the forecast this week in SE Badger Country so keep the firewood handy and a marshmallow stick and enjoy a little winter yet; it will be a while before the morels show up. Are you familiar with the "Fool Proof Four"? My Mycology Professor suggested newcomers sticking to these four edibles. Good Luck YoungMorel!


Great to see you're up & at it 
" gold diggers" look forward to seeing your successes posted.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Great to see you're up & at it
> " gold diggers" look forward to seeing your successes posted.


Thank You, Old Elm. I've got the boots all greased and the poker stick freshly polished. Good to hear from you again - you're a respected teacher of the morel woods; I'm always reading your posts for "nuggets". Makes for a better "digger"!


----------



## Happyplace (Apr 2, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Great to see you're up & at it
> " gold diggers" look forward to seeing your successes posted.


----------



## Happyplace (Apr 2, 2018)

Morning Old Elm. An Old friend saying "Hi". More snow today and tomorrow in New Richmond. We should get together to do some scouting. We may just skip spring and jump straight into summer this year.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Happyplace said:


> Morning Old Elm. An Old friend saying "Hi". More snow today and tomorrow in New Richmond. We should get together to do some scouting. We may just skip spring and jump straight into summer this year.


That you, " Shaggy Mane"?
Why the name change, forget yer pass word?
Ha Ha
I was out scouting today & found this one. Some new subspecies is my guess??


----------



## Happyplace (Apr 2, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> That you, " Shaggy Mane"?
> Why the name change, forget yer pass word?
> Ha Ha
> I was out scouting today & found this one. Some new subspecies is my guess??
> View attachment 4347


----------



## Happyplace (Apr 2, 2018)

Boy that looks big! You need something for scale behind it. What kind is that, anyway?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Happyplace said:


> Boy that looks big! You need something for scale behind it. What kind is that, anyway?


Oh say there,I don’t know this wonderful spring snow has covered everything back up.
Do you like this snow now & do you think it could help.


----------



## Happyplace (Apr 2, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Oh say there,I don’t know this wonderful spring snow has covered everything back up.
> Do you like this snow now & do you think it could help.


----------



## Happyplace (Apr 2, 2018)

The snow can't hurt unless we're diving into another ice age. Whenever it warms up, it's not going to be a gradual thing...it will probably be upon us soon. All I know is that the crappies are biting through the ice...a slight distraction until the weather warms up.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> That you, " Shaggy Mane"?
> Why the name change, forget yer pass word?
> Ha Ha
> I was out scouting today & found this one. Some new subspecies is my guess??
> View attachment 4347


 This morel "subspecies" might be a little tough for the palate. You might want to fry this one up in some Hydrochloric Acid. LOL


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I'm heating up for this season's morel quest; Just chowed down a venison tenderloin strip garnished with last year's morels. There isn't a restaurant in Wisconsin with that on its menu!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Welcome Mycologylover. Snow is in the forecast this week in SE Badger Country so keep the firewood handy and a marshmallow stick and enjoy a little winter yet; it will be a while before the morels show up. Are you familiar with the "Fool Proof Four"? My Mycology Professor suggested newcomers sticking to these four edibles. Good Luck YoungMorel!


What is the fool proof four? and what is mesh bag?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Happyplace said:


> Boy that looks big! You need something for scale behind it. What kind is that, anyway?


That a fake one.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/sightings/


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What is the fool proof four? and what is mesh bag?


The "Fool Proof Four" means if you stick to these 4 mushrooms, chances are you'll live to see another morel season and you're not considered a fool then. They are:
1. The morel (I had to list this one first; I'd eat these even if they were poison(in a manner of speaking. Of course, speaking would be severely limited if poisoned).)
2. The Shaggy Mane - great fried and stirred into scrambled eggs. Highly perishable though like anyone robbing my morel hotspots HaHa.
3. Puff Balls. Pick them when they're white and firm. Slice and fry. Add a topping of freshly fried gills or cats (not feline)
Brackens. Like the pheasant back - I defer my comments to either Old Elm, Shroomtrooper, or Buckthornman; masters of ramps, morels, and pheasant back.
Mesh bags are what you buy onions in from the grocer. Re-use for morels and the spores of the morel are sprinkled like fairy dust through the mesh on your way out of the woods. You're like Johnny Appleseed when you do this. And we all want to be like Johnny Appleseed!


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

br5 said:


> Shrono,
> That's a good year. I did some calculations and if you hunted in GA for about a week that gave you 5 weeks of time to progress to southern WI. Looking at distance from Memphis to boarder of WI on Miss. would suggest 127 +/- miles of progression per week. So you only had to drive about two hours north each week to stay in them. We're finds consistent or did they increase as you got North?


br5,

yeah your guess is pretty much right on. took it nice and slow as to track the blondes. Finds were pretty steady but i covered a lot of miles. i wanted to be home here in wisco by mothers day, so we caught the season here a bit early. id love to road trip west this year for blacks. may hap i will.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Been tracking weather in sw WI area for 9 years and doing comparative analysis against previous years. This is one cold spring. Was planning on coming up around the 5th of May, but now I'm targeting at least a week later based on whats happening here in Indiana. Shaping up to be interesting that's for sure.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

br5 said:


> Been tracking weather in sw WI area for 9 years and doing comparative analysis against previous years. This is one cold spring. Was planning on coming up around the 5th of May, but now I'm targeting at least a week later based on whats happening here in Indiana. Shaping up to be interesting that's for sure.


br5, it's always interesting how spring arrives differently every year, and if your pickin time is limited then that adds to the flavor.
I was out today, and interestingly enough the frost is out in quiet a few spots that I checked, so things will happen fast.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

That's what I'm afraid of. Normally you all are about a week to 10 days later than us. Haven't moved my motel reservation just yet. I'm waiting to see what happens at our foray here on the 21st. I've been 5 days late five out of the last seven years.
Really cuts down on the numbers when you're following the crowds. Plan on coming up a couple times to catch season.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

br5 said:


> Been tracking weather in sw WI area for 9 years and doing comparative analysis against previous years. This is one cold spring. Was planning on coming up around the 5th of May, but now I'm targeting at least a week later based on whats happening here in Indiana. Shaping up to be interesting that's for sure.


I know for sure coming up a week later will not hurt. but if your schedule is flexible, that's even better. Sure I found a big patch April 26th but weeks before it was hitting the 70s, when I found them on the 26th high temp 41, low 35. Did not get good until May 3rd or so. Where I was, southern Mn probably earlier. Soooo, ya never know. One thing for sure, one week later will not hurt at all normally. Good luck and give a shout out when your up here.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> That you, " Shaggy Mane"?
> Why the name change, forget yer pass word?
> Ha Ha
> I was out scouting today & found this one. Some new subspecies is my guess??
> View attachment 4347


Morchella urbanista, I believe


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

. . . oops . . . before the DNA reclassifications this was called Morchella concretia. One sits on our front porch.

The earlier recognized or classified mushroom name was based on the form aspect, the newer classification name, Morchella urbanista, is based on the consciousness aspect.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

I like the newer classification system, ahem.
To wit: this Morel (below picture) certainly looks illuminated to me.

but, Holy Shit, . . . it was taken in the Himalayan Mountains!! Ha, ha! So what do i know?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

the shroomtrooper guy just posted on the minn board that it's gonna start on May 15Th and we must be kind of the same hear I would think to
If you want to follow him it's like he always on the minn board.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Quick check on Morels. Nope. But we sure got the moisture part down. Check back in 3 weeks (or more).


----------



## Shiitake Creek (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey der, hi der, ho der 
I just returned up north (Iron Mountain) to my farm from an early season hunt in IN. Needless to say it's gonna be awhile before we see anything pop up here. I run the Shiitake Creek Mushroom Company out of Aurora WI, we attend farmers markets, sell to restaurants etc.. We are also licensed, certified buyer/brokers. If you are up North and wanna make some$$$ on your Morels look us up eh.


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

br5 said:


> When you expecting the wrens. I've already booked vacation for 1st week in May. Could be a week early, but I can move it as season gets closer. Looks like you guys could use some rain.


My wife and I want to take our kids mushroom hunting up in Wisconsin heading up probably may 5th could you direct us to a good area in Wisconsin please


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles Rote said:


> My wife and I want to take our kids mushroom hunting up in Wisconsin heading up probably may 5th could you direct us to a good area in Wisconsin please


Where are you coming from & what general area are you thinking of heading to?


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

Charles Rote said:


> My wife and I want to take our kids mushroom hunting up in Wisconsin heading up probably may 5th could you direct us to a good area in Wisconsin please


We are coming from OHIO and are flexible the first two weeks of may


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles Rote said:


> We are coming from OHIO and are flexible the first two weeks of may


Your timing is good, especially for the lower part of our fine state. The Grays should be perfect. I'll post you some thoughts/ideas tonite.


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Your timing is good, especially for the lower part of our fine state. The Grays should be perfect. I'll post you some thoughts/ideas tonite.


Thank tou


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

If you are hating waiting for Morels, check out the Indiana board for some entertainment. They are weeks ahead of us and just as crazy waiting for the woods to go Boom, Boom, Mushroom!!!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charles Rote said:


> My wife and I want to take our kids mushroom hunting up in Wisconsin heading up probably may 5th could you direct us to a good area in Wisconsin please


Old Elm is already on it and lives in area, I'll let him field this one.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles Rote said:


> Thank tou


https://dnr.wi.gov/topic/parks/name/iceagetrail/

Are you going to camp, motel it, or need places to stay?
You'll need to be Mobil for sure.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Devils lake state park & wonder on up towards Stevens point would be cool.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

I am ready for this dang winter to be over and get some morels ! I got about 24 inches on snow in last weekend storm. 2 years ago I was picking !!!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

oh ya, I am ready


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Last year found first blacks on this day. What a difference a year makes. I'm guessing will be beginning of May before first finds this year.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't mean to rub it in, but broke out one of last jars of canned morels I had for supper tonight. Soooooooo goooooood!!! If I can't have fresh, these are as close as I can get. 1 jar left for steaks on grill this week, then hoping for fresh picked in 10 days! Will post when first find in new post.


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Devils lake state park & wonder on up towards Stevens point would be cool.


MINE!!


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

Defiantly getting some nice, evenly spread moisture here. I'm guessing 2nd week of may to start. Anyone going to the southwest part of the state from The Dells area?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

twisted minds said:


> Don't mean to rub it in, but broke out one of last jars of canned morels I had for supper tonight. Soooooooo goooooood!!! If I can't have fresh, these are as close as I can get. 1 jar left for steaks on grill this week, then hoping for fresh picked in 10 days! Will post when first find in new post.


I've always dried my morels. Would you mind sharing exact instructions for canning them? I'm paranoid as hell about canning mushrooms. 

I have canned chicken of the woods which turned out boring and I have put chanterelles in my baby corn pickles which turned out delightful. 

This year I pickled walnuts. All I can say is move over Lea and Perrins!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> I've always dried my morels. Would you mind sharing exact instructions for canning them? I'm paranoid as hell about canning mushrooms.
> 
> I have canned chicken of the woods which turned out boring and I have put chanterelles in my baby corn pickles which turned out delightful.
> 
> This year I pickled walnuts. All I can say is move over Lea and Perrins!


We always pickle Chanterelles, but I Don't think pickled morels sound too good.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> I am ready for this dang winter to be over and get some morels ! I got about 24 inches on snow in last weekend storm. 2 years ago I was picking !!!!


Good luck over there freeflow581, but in your case it's not abt luck, just skill!! Good to see you're still top side of the snow. Ours all melted & the hosts & ferns & irises are all up sprouted right through the snow. 
Close now......


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> We always pickle Chanterelles, but I Don't think pickled morels sound too good.


You're right about that. Pickled morels sounds disgusting. I'm not so sure about just canning them either. I suppose in a salt bring would be okay.

One thing that was divine when I could eat them was marinated hens. O.M.G. I still sneak a nibble of them now and then.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> I've always dried my morels. Would you mind sharing exact instructions for canning them? I'm paranoid as hell about canning mushrooms.
> 
> I have canned chicken of the woods which turned out boring and I have put chanterelles in my baby corn pickles which turned out delightful.
> 
> This year I pickled walnuts. All I can say is move over Lea and Perrins!



Many years ago I got the recipe from a lady in town. She told me if I ever have extras, she would gladly can them and split with me. Seeing as I'd rather be in woods picking, than standing over a pressure cooker, I just always take to her and she does them for me. I will see if I can dig the recipe up.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> We always pickle Chanterelles, but I Don't think pickled morels sound too good.


Canned morels are about as close to fresh as I've ever tasted compared to any other preservation method. I know in my recipe the morels are cooked before the canning and then pressure canned. Pickling I've been told is not recommended for morels as the mushrooms need to be cooked to kill the bacteria. Cooking evaporates the toxic hydrozines in morels into the air, but if pickled raw and processed in canner they can't escape and remain in the mushrooms and can form botulism. Not all mushrooms carry the hydrozines, which is why pickled button mushrooms, along with others, are safe to eat, and damn tasty in a bloody mary if you ask me.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> Canned morels are about as close to fresh as I've ever tasted compared to any other preservation method. I know in my recipe the morels are cooked before the canning and then pressure canned. Pickling I've been told is not recommended for morels as the mushrooms need to be cooked to kill the bacteria. Cooking evaporates the toxic hydrozines in morels into the air, but if pickled raw and processed in canner they can't escape and remain in the mushrooms and can form botulism. Not all mushrooms carry the hydrozines, which is why pickled button mushrooms, along with others, are safe to eat, and damn tasty in a bloody mary if you ask me.


Yup, my Gramma used to can everything, chickens, venison, veggies, etc. don't have any of her receipts cause none of them were written down. To bad that's all lost.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

well if we can't find them yet we might as well talk about how to preserve them. I dry mine, I used to just put them on a table and put a fan on them. Later I purchased a dehydrator. I dont know if its me but the fan dried ones seemed to taste better if you re hydrated them, dry pan fried them to get outside moisture out and then brown the butter. Using on steaks or whatever. The ones using the dehydrator where great for cream sauces. I would try canning or even pickling them just to see how they turn out. I used to put crappie fillets in a milk carton and fill with water, worked great, tried that with morels one year, had to throw them, so soggy, I was crushed.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> well if we can't find them yet we might as well talk about how to preserve them. I dry mine, I used to just put them on a table and put a fan on them. Later I purchased a dehydrator. I dont know if its me but the fan dried ones seemed to taste better if you re hydrated them, dry pan fried them to get outside moisture out and then brown the butter. Using on steaks or whatever. The ones using the dehydrator where great for cream sauces. I would try canning or even pickling them just to see how they turn out. I used to put crappie fillets in a milk carton and fill with water, worked great, tried that with morels one year, had to throw them, so soggy, I was crushed.


Trooper, I agree. The best tasting dehydrated ones I found are dried on a screen in the sun, I think the dehydrator gets a little to warm and slightly cooks some flavor out and makes them tough. I like to take the sun dried ones, stick between cheek and gum like chaw and wait. Soon as saliva starts rehydrating, boom, flavor is amazing, and lasts 5-10 min or longer if you can resist chewing and eating.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> Trooper, I agree. The best tasting dehydrated ones I found are dried on a screen in the sun, I think the dehydrator gets a little to warm and slightly cooks some flavor out and makes them tough. I like to take the sun dried ones, stick between cheek and gum like chaw and wait. Soon as saliva starts rehydrating, boom, flavor is amazing, and lasts 5-10 min or longer if you can resist chewing and eating.[/QYou know I agree, for some reason the slow dry is better in some cases. Cream sauces Dehydrator works great.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

found some Ramps today, always a good sign things are happening.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

I think maybe this weekend of going to the park and looking around some. All our snow melted away, so will it be good now??


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Hmmm...pondering if Morel hunters are as uncommon as morels themselves?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm...pondering if Morel hunters are as uncommon as morels themselves?


Pretty sure all the youngsters are using Facebook now days.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

The temps coming up is insane, permithrined my cloths today, put on the summer tires, got frontline for my buddy, even bought another soil temp reader a good one I hope this time. Cleaning out the camelbak pack, recharged camera batteries.I know it will be awhile but when it comes I will be ready


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> The temps coming up is insane, permithrined my cloths today, put on the summer tires, got frontline for my buddy, even bought another soil temp reader a good one I hope this time. Cleaning out the camelbak pack, recharged camera batteries.I know it will be awhile but when it comes I will be ready


You were born ready for this Trooper! Better be checking that early spot regular now.
I think my early spots could be good to go in the next few days.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Pretty sure all the youngsters are using Facebook now days.


Spacebook. I only use to keep track on some relatics, unfortunately I can't unfriend some, but I block their posts. You do know there are weirdos on some social medias. Ummm, some.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> You were born ready for this Trooper! Better be checking that early spot regular now.
> I think my early spots could be good to go in the next few days.


wow what a heat up. i did not think my early spot would be good for another week. ground still frozen in a lot of my spots, but that is good. we need rain, its all in the slide-rule, soil temp, rain, growing days. Well the 7th my sister wants to go is looking great now, thats good. Can the north sides hold it together for my vacation or do I reschedule, I have options. Just want to go out. Have not seen any ramps around here, will keep you guys posted. Have not checked fiddle-head spot, soil was frozen in that area. Well off to work


----------



## halfbreed63 (May 8, 2014)

My wrens showed up over the weekend! They are getting the nesting box ready. But hummies are at least 2 weeks behind average migration this year. Picked a good mess of ramps over the weekend.Cooked them on the grills side burner, in my wok. (Wife wont' let me cook them in the house) Boiled till tender, adding bacon drippins, stirred then pushed to 1 side, poured 2 beaten eggs in, scrambled them around, mixed the ramps in. Yum


----------



## Desotowalleye (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello everyone new to the sight, but I was wondering if anyone could give me any pointers to find some ramps? I have never found any but have tried the last couple years while shroom hunting. I hunt both southeast wi and southwest wi. More southeast due to that is my home. Maybe I am looking in the wrong spots or just miss them? Thanks for any help


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Good luck over there freeflow581, but in your case it's not abt luck, just skill!! Good to see you're still top side of the snow. Ours all melted & the hosts & ferns & irises are all up sprouted right through the snow.
> Close now......


cheers to you as well. I guess I still have a few frozen vacuum boxes from last season....and looky there, right next to a ribeye !....I better eat em up and make some room for fresh shroom...


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

my ramp patch =)


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Holy freaking RAMPS!!!


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

Tip # 257 -- Keep a spray bottle in your daypack, if it's dry in your area you can spritz the buggers, til ready to harvest.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Shronomnom said:


> View attachment 5651


Looks like one of my Ramp spots!
Yum yum yum...


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Shronomnom said:


> Tip # 257 -- Keep a spray bottle in your daypack, if it's dry in your area you can spritz the buggers, til ready to harvest.


allegedly I have been know to take shopping bags of water from nearby creeks to encourage further morel growth LOL

I one really nutty warm year I scattered ice around a patch of morels to see what happens LOL


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Shronomnom said:


> my ramp patch =)


Buddy


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shronomnom said:


> View attachment 5651


Interesting.We mostly find them on hillsides.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

morel rat said:


> Looks like one of my Ramp spots!
> Yum yum yum...


Water cress is perfect right now, figure to be pulling Ramps up your way soon.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> allegedly I have been know to take shopping bags of water from nearby creeks to encourage further morel growth LOL
> 
> I one really nutty warm year I scattered ice around a patch of morels to see what happens LOL


Freeflow581,that all sounds like normal behavior to me.
Totally get it!!
Good luck over there, ya gotta be into it soon.


----------



## yerty (Apr 8, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Water cress is perfect right now, figure to be pulling Ramps up your way soon.


Do you pick the watercress? I've haven't been able to find it in stores, never thought to pick it myself...


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

freeflow581 said:


> allegedly I have been know to take shopping bags of water from nearby creeks to encourage further morel growth LOL
> 
> I one really nutty warm year I scattered ice around a patch of morels to see what happens LOL


What does the ice do?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Weather forecast looks favorable, if in fact any of it is correct. They can predict about as well as some ( @vern ) finding morels. lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Weather forecast looks favorable, if in fact any of it is correct. They can predict about as well as some ( @vern ) finding morels. lol
> View attachment 5744


Another smart ass born everyday..lol


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

yerty said:


> Do you pick the watercress? I've haven't been able to find it in stores, never thought to pick it myself...


I see alot of watercress, but you have to be carefull, clean source of water, spring fed is great with no beavers around from what I have read


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

yerty said:


> Do you pick the watercress? I've haven't been able to find it in stores, never thought to pick it myself...


Shroomtrooper & I will be doing the Grand Slam on May 8Th! WATERCRESS,RAMPS,MORELS.
Got us a spot where the spring water is so cold it’s invisible & the best part is Trooper never remembers how to get there. Ha Ha
Might have to do with driving different ways every time we go.
He is 100% right about the water source!!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Shroomtrooper & I will be doing the Grand Slam on May 8Th! WATERCRESS,RAMPS,MORELS.
> Got us a spot where the spring water is so cold it’s invisible & the best part is Trooper never remembers how to get there. Ha Ha
> Might have to do with driving different ways every time we go.
> He is 100% right about the water source!!


You forgot about fiddleheads, and asparagus, and oysters, and . . . . . .


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

true. should check my fiddle-head spot, its on the north side probably too cold yet. But they come up fast. Never had much luck with asparagus, a couple plants by my house but can never find them in spring with the other growth around them. Looking forward to May 8th oldelm, took soil temps yesterday, what a mixed bag. 32deg north side, still frost in spots to a whopping 70deg ( south side, sod bulldozed away on edge) after these Mondays rains early spots will be popping not long after, in general mid May still looks prime if we keep getting rain. As far as picking till June I don't know now. Slide rule, will a cold snap come, will it be too dry, will we get the rain? Or will it be a perfect season, thats what I am counting on.


----------



## yerty (Apr 8, 2015)

Any hints for fiddleheads? I find tons of ramps, and I've heard they grow in similar environments but I have yet to find a single fiddlehead.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

yerty said:


> Any hints for fiddleheads? I find tons of ramps, and I've heard they grow in similar environments but I have yet to find a single fiddlehead.


Check with “ ShroomTrooper” on the Minn board he’s to go to expert on FiddleHeads.


----------



## Peter Spallone (Apr 29, 2018)

First post. I've been browsing these midwest chats. Heading up to my dads place in Richland County WI this weekend. I did very well there last year.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

yerty said:


> Any hints for fiddleheads? I find tons of ramps, and I've heard they grow in similar environments but I have yet to find a single fiddlehead.


check wet areas, bottom of ravines where water soaks down real good. streams shaded areas around or near swamps, washes . Not saturated wet soil but well drained sandy loamy (I think that is the word for alot of organic matter in it ) I read they don't like too wet of areas but I have found them in pretty wet areas. Wet areas that drain well I guess.


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> true. should check my fiddle-head spot, its on the north side probably too cold yet. But they come up fast. Never had much luck with asparagus, a couple plants by my house but can never find them in spring with the other growth around them. Looking forward to May 8th oldelm, took soil temps yesterday, what a mixed bag. 32deg north side, still frost in spots to a whopping 70deg ( south side, sod bulldozed away on edge) after these Mondays rains early spots will be popping not long after, in general mid May still looks prime if we keep getting rain. As far as picking till June I don't know now. Slide rule, will a cold snap come, will it be too dry, will we get the rain? Or will it be a perfect season, thats what I am counting on.


Shroomtrooper, the best time to find asparagus is in the fall. While they are not edible then they are easy to spot a mile away. Look at the plants by your house this fall and look at the yellow/golden color mark spots when you see them in late fall. I drive my kids nuts on trips saying there's asparagus to the point my 8 year old spots them now.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Peter Spallone said:


> First post. I've been browsing these midwest chats. Heading up to my dads place in Richland County WI this weekend. I did very well there last year.


Welcome to the board. 
You are deff in a primo area & your timing is good.
Ramps, Cress, are up & we are right on the cusp of the first 2018 morels. I'm straight on north of ya & expect to get into them starting this weekend too.
Good luck & enjoy.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

SE Wisconsin Morel Update: My soil temperature sampling is showing a range of 50 to 60 degrees F in silt loam soils that are moist. Soil temperatures are a consistent 60 degrees on south facing slopes. Air temperatures climbed to the mid seventies today (4/30) and will remain in the upper sixties, low seventies for the next 10 days. Rain is forecast from 5/1 into 5/2 with a high of 75 F. I will be out scouting over the next ten days with good expectations. I learned long ago to tread lightly in morel beds when scouting; don't want to crush those babies in the cradle. I may issue a Morel Alert in the next ten days so watch my posts. God, and I mean God, I love this.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I took a lot of soil temps yesterday, I would get a reading of 62 Deg in bare ground, moved a foot over and took a reading under leaf litter, 48 Deg. I wonder if the whole spot has to be the right temp, as if the mycelium is connected. Soil temps get me excited then realized there where no jack in the pulpits, dandelions, way small ramps, no fiddle-heads. going on a road trip to Southern MN to look around, way slow at work good excuse for me and the dog to go adventuring. Signs of morels out should include not being able to see in the woods clearly also, I have noticed. There are exceptions tho.


----------



## Frantikchaos (May 1, 2018)

This week's rain in Wisconsin will be great. I think we get a good pop for this weekend.


----------



## TJM (May 4, 2017)

Peter Spallone said:


> First post. I've been browsing these midwest chats. Heading up to my dads place in Richland County WI this weekend. I did very well there last year.


I have land in RC, heading up Friday till Monday for some trout fishing and checking out the southern slopes for Morels.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

TJM said:


> I have land in RC, heading up Friday till Monday for some trout fishing and checking out the southern slopes for Morels.


Trout are hitting good, my oldest brother just dropped off some nice ones & a batch of fresh water cress. Ramps are up too. I think ya picked a good weekend comin up.
Good luck & Enjoy.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Frantikchaos said:


> This week's rain in Wisconsin will be great. I think we get a good pop for this weekend.


Dang it all the rain missed us, but we still have plenty of moisture in the woods.
Happy hunting to you.


----------



## Frantikchaos (May 1, 2018)

Peter Spallone said:


> First post. I've been browsing these midwest chats. Heading up to my dads place in Richland County WI this weekend. I did very well there last year.



I'm in the area as well. Will also be up this weekend. My father confirmed rain today on the land. Let's hope they pop any day now.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Must be getting real close. I was out today for a long time but didn’t find any. Seems like it’s still plenty wet & tree buds are busting out real good. I got me a new knife.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Frantikchaos said:


> I'm in the area as well. Will also be up this weekend. My father confirmed rain today on the land. Let's hope they pop any day now.


Keep your eye open for chicken O the woods to, somebody mentioned they can be found in the Spring.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I am toying with the idea of developing a Tick Gard tm Morel Hunting Suit to protect Morel hunters from unsuspecting ticks. It would basically be a pair of one piece long johns with permethrin soaked ankles. wrists, waist, and neckline. The white color would highlight ticks clinging to the garment that could be easily picked off. I am wondering if I could be arrested for wearing this in the state forest or if another hunter seeing this might run away in fear ( which actually could be a good thing making the suit also a deterrent to other hunters who horn in on personal hotspots) What dos the forum think?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Forgot the head piece. That would be my old white motorcycle helmet with the polarized tinted face shield. Add a pair of white dress gloves at no extra cost.


----------



## Kawaiishadowhunter (May 2, 2018)

Hi everyone! I have never had morels but I have been looking into them since March and I know the season is coming up any time now. I live near Green Bay and I have no idea where or when I should go to try and find some. I was wondering if anyone on here had any tips or advice for me being new to the community? Thank you for any help you can give me and happy hunting to everybody!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Kawaiishadowhunter said:


> Hi everyone! I have never had morels but I have been looking into them since March and I know the season is coming up any time now. I live near Green Bay and I have no idea where or when I should go to try and find some. I was wondering if anyone on here had any tips or advice for me being new to the community? Thank you for any help you can give me and happy hunting to everybody!


So, you never ate a morel. Let me warn you; they are addictive. This forum is actually a support system for non-recovering Morel addicts that can't and won't quit. That being said, wait until this rain we're having soaks into the Morel mycelium. Wait a few days, then head for Newport State Park and start looking for dying elm(notice I did not say "dead elm"). Look for the Morel around elms that are shedding some bark in the dying process. Handle Morels like they are gold. Leave a couple behind for the Morel gods (that would be the Morel Connossieurs of this forum). Take them home, fry in butter until golden brown, eat, drink wine, live happily ever after. Good luck Kawaiishaowhunter (I had a Kawaii once, but crashed it in some trees and never fully regained mental stability. Now I hunt Morels like crazy).


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> So, you never ate a morel. Let me warn you; they are addictive. This forum is actually a support system for non-recovering Morel addicts that can't and won't quit. That being said, wait until this rain we're having soaks into the Morel mycelium. Wait a few days, then head for Newport State Park and start looking for dying elm(notice I did not say "dead elm"). Look for the Morel around elms that are shedding some bark in the dying process. Handle Morels like they are gold. Leave a couple behind for the Morel gods (that would be the Morel Connossieurs of this forum). Take them home, fry in butter until golden brown, eat, drink wine, live happily ever after. Good luck Kawaiishaowhunter (I had a Kawaii once, but crashed it in some trees and never fully regained mental stability. Now I hunt Morels like crazy).


Didn't I mention the required training again? Take the discarded "pine" cone of the Colorado Blue Spruce and toss it down on the forest floor; see if you can find it. That's what you are looking for when you hunt Morels ( the gold ones; most times referred to as "yellows")


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

This weather has my mind thinking that this could be one hell of a year if we get a week or 2 hovering in the 50's with a little more rain. I checked two areas that are visible from the roadside with southern exposure. One I actually found while sitting at a stop light. Nice because I dont have to trample anything to get a look. First spot for me the last 2 year's, nothing this morning so ill come back Sunday. Its gonna happen soon.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Kawaiishadowhunter said:


> Hi everyone! I have never had morels but I have been looking into them since March and I know the season is coming up any time now. I live near Green Bay and I have no idea where or when I should go to try and find some. I was wondering if anyone on here had any tips or advice for me being new to the community? Thank you for any help you can give me and happy hunting to everybody!


Best tip I got for ya is, don't believe VERN! Ha Ha


----------



## Kawaiishadowhunter (May 2, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> So, you never ate a morel. Let me warn you; they are addictive. This forum is actually a support system for non-recovering Morel addicts that can't and won't quit. That being said, wait until this rain we're having soaks into the Morel mycelium. Wait a few days, then head for Newport State Park and start looking for dying elm(notice I did not say "dead elm"). Look for the Morel around elms that are shedding some bark in the dying process. Handle Morels like they are gold. Leave a couple behind for the Morel gods (that would be the Morel Connossieurs of this forum). Take them home, fry in butter until golden brown, eat, drink wine, live happily ever after. Good luck Kawaiishaowhunter (I had a Kawaii once, but crashed it in some trees and never fully regained mental stability. Now I hunt Morels like crazy).


Thank you for your advice! I have heard they are crazy addictive, but hey I would love having something to look forward to every year! Wish me luck!


----------



## Deadhead1971 (Apr 2, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> I am toying with the idea of developing a Tick Gard tm Morel Hunting Suit to protect Morel hunters from unsuspecting ticks. It would basically be a pair of one piece long johns with permethrin soaked ankles. wrists, waist, and neckline. The white color would highlight ticks clinging to the garment that could be easily picked off. I am wondering if I could be arrested for wearing this in the state forest or if another hunter seeing this might run away in fear ( which actually could be a good thing making the suit also a deterrent to other hunters who horn in on personal hotspots) What dos the forum think?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" freeflow581"This year seems to be very similar to 2013. We did really well if I can recall that long ago.Ha Ha keep us posted on what's happening on your side of the state. 


freeflow581 said:


> allegedly I have been know to take shopping bags of water from nearby creeks to encourage further morel growth LOL
> 
> I one really nutty warm year I scattered ice around a patch of morels to see what happens LOL


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Kawaiishadowhunter said:


> Hi everyone! I have never had morels but I have been looking into them since March and I know the season is coming up any time now. I live near Green Bay and I have no idea where or when I should go to try and find some. I was wondering if anyone on here had any tips or advice for me being new to the community? Thank you for any help you can give me and happy hunting to everybody!


Look around dead tree's, and don't worry the real ones won't be big enough to pick for three more weeks I bet. Like about the 26Th or so,all's ya get more are ticks from my experience.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> This weather has my mind thinking that this could be one hell of a year if we get a week or 2 hovering in the 50's with a little more rain. I checked two areas that are visible from the roadside with southern exposure. One I actually found while sitting at a stop light. Nice because I dont have to trample anything to get a look. First spot for me the last 2 year's, nothing this morning so ill come back Sunday. Its gonna happen soon.


Way to early yet, for keepers.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

I


Old Elm said:


> Welcome to the board.
> You are deff in a primo area & your timing is good.
> Ramps, Cress, are up & we are right on the cusp of the first 2018 morels. I'm straight on north of ya & expect to get into them starting this weekend too.
> Good luck & enjoy.


 I think you guys are early, but am hopping to see pics proving me wrong, I hunted close to there in 16 and found some new ground that has promose. Don't need a whole lot of coaxing to have me driving that direction. Richland Center is where it all started for me back in 1986. Just drove around and asked permission, no one turned us down back then.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

br5 said:


> I
> 
> I think you guys are early, but am hopping to see pics proving me wrong, I hunted close to there in 16 and found some new ground that has promose. Don't need a whole lot of coaxing to have me driving that direction. Richland Center is where it all started for me back in 1986. Just drove around and asked permission, no one turned us down back then.


Picking stated for me as just a kid in Monroe, WI back in '67 . Walked into the neighbor's woods, pulled back some May Apple and "BOOM" found these conical shaped fruiting bodies all over by the hundreds. Took a few home out of curiosity only to find out from grandma they were edible. Went back and brought out four grocery bags full. We ate them like candy. My brother heard about it and was peeved he couldn't be there to forage. He was in 'Nam foraging for Charlie at the time.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

No morels yet, but I got enough watercress for everyone. Goes on like this forever up and down the creek.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

The southeastern quarter of the great state of Wisconsin is under a flood watch in some areas. We are poised for a possible "perfect storm" for Morels. Once the soaking rain ends here, the temperatures hang around 70 F for a good part of a week/ week and a half with night time readings above 50 F. I have just tested my Garmin for satellite connections. All coordinates for the hot spots are intact. I'm going in!!!! (in about a week or so).


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> No morels yet, but I got enough watercress for everyone. Goes on like this forever up and down the creek.
> View attachment 6149


Where are you at twisted minds ( you know, generally speaking)


----------



## livingofftheland (Apr 23, 2018)

i found 5 small greys yesterday about the size of your pinkie nail. things are happening here in SW wisconsin


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

gold diggers said:


> Where are you at twisted minds ( you know, generally speaking)


God's country, the driftless region of SW Wisconsin.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> God's country, the driftless region of SW Wisconsin.


 Hard to walk those coulees; and when you have, you feel a breath away from the next life so in that way, besides the breathless grandeur of it all, it is God's country. Having experienced this state of mind and body, we become of all things, poetic.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

livingofftheland said:


> i found 5 small greys yesterday about the size of your pinkie nail. things are happening here in SW wisconsin


 Good for you livingofftheland. After intrigued by silver, then comes the thirst for gold!


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

New to this, but just bought 3 wooded acres in NW Waukesha County, and thought I'd give hunting a try.

Any sightings in Waukesha, Jefferson, or Dodge counties?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> New to this, but just bought 3 wooded acres in NW Waukesha County, and thought I'd give hunting a try.
> 
> Any sightings in Waukesha, Jefferson, or Dodge counties?


Nada for Dodge M3Shell. The may apple are showing up and so are the dandelions. Morels are next!


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Thanks! I'll keep watching info here, and I found an interactive map for sightings. Sorry, can't post link yet.


----------



## Dgr (May 5, 2018)

M3Shell said:


> New to this, but just bought 3 wooded acres in NW Waukesha County, and thought I'd give hunting a try.
> 
> Any sightings in Waukesha, Jefferson, or Dodge counties?[/QUO


----------



## Dgr (May 5, 2018)

New to this site,but I have been watching for a few years. I don't usually post on any sites. I have found 4 thumb nail size morels on the 3rd in central Waukesha county.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Dgr said:


> New to this site,but I have been watching for a few years. I don't usually post on any sites. I have found 4 thumb nail size morels on the 3rd in central Waukesha county.


Should be on for you down there, pretty fast now.
Welcome to the board & THX'z for posting.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Just heard some great news. Today I am a new grandpa to a 9.5#, 21 " baby boy. He's a healthy guy and my daughter is doing well. Now I pass on those things learned from life to a new generation. He will walk leaning on his own stick and following his own coordinates. And I will show him which woods to hunt to help him along the way. Thank you all for sharing your wisdom with me about all things that are pure and wild.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Just heard some great news. Today I am a new grandpa to a 9.5#, 21 " baby boy. He's a healthy guy and my daughter is doing well. Now I pass on those things learned from life to a new generation. He will walk leaning on his own stick and following his own coordinates. And I will show him which woods to hunt to help him along the way. Thank you all for sharing your wisdom with me about all things that are pure and wild.


Congratulations what a a beautiful thing occasion for all.
Enjoy the blessing.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Just heard some great news. Today I am a new grandpa to a 9.5#, 21 " baby boy. He's a healthy guy and my daughter is doing well. Now I pass on those things learned from life to a new generation. He will walk leaning on his own stick and following his own coordinates. And I will show him which woods to hunt to help him along the way. Thank you all for sharing your wisdom with me about all things that are pure and wild.


Congratulations, best of times ahead


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Nada for Dodge M3Shell. The may apple are showing up and so are the dandelions. Morels are next!





Dgr said:


> New to this site,but I have been watching for a few years. I don't usually post on any sites. I have found 4 thumb nail size morels on the 3rd in central Waukesha county.


Thanks for the info. I'm not sure I'd even _see_ one that small, being my first year looking. 

I'll post back if I see something here. I've been told by prior owner the land is hot. I'm just worried about being in Seattle all next week, and missing out, if the season is truly as short as advertised.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Congratulations, best of times ahead


Thank You Shroomtrooper 1. That means a lot to me


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Congratulations what a a beautiful thing occasion for all.
> Enjoy the blessing.


Thank you, Old Elm. That means a lot to me. Puts a little spring in the step hunting Morels this year.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm not sure I'd even _see_ one that small, being my first year looking.
> 
> I'll post back if I see something here. I've been told by prior owner the land is hot. I'm just worried about being in Seattle all next week, and missing out, if the season is truly as short as advertised.


Not to worry, M3Shell. Generally, there are 3 phases to the hunt. First: Silver (greys), Second: Gold (yellows), Third: Gold Brick (giants). You'll catch at least one of these in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Has anyone heard from buckthornman? Miss that guy!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Has anyone heard from buckthornman? Miss that guy!


Bucky had a new child this year, plus a new job, so I think life has him by the balls for awhile. Plus he told me he couldn't get logged back in here with his old info!
So I guess it's up to me to let folks know when he spots the little brown wrens!


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Took a drive south just a few (literally) miles into Illinois. Figured id post it here as id rather help out my fellow wisconsinites than the fibs lol. Jk. I was so close to Wisconsin there has to be a few popping up in our state as well. These were way to tiny but see if you can spot how many in each pic.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Not to worry, M3Shell. Generally, there are 3 phases to the hunt. First: Silver (greys), Second: Gold (yellows), Third: Gold Brick (giants). You'll catch at least one of these in the next 3 weeks.


Great! Thanks. I've been walking the woods in my back yard daily. We'll see.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

What are the plant indicators Doing?
Dandelions 
Red bud
Tulips
Lilacs
Our season in Indiana will be heading toward close by next weekend. 6 to 10 days from now you should be into them.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Just saw dandelions pop a couple days ago for first time.

Can't answer about the other plants yet.

I kept thinking Mother's Day was today, instead of next week Sunday. Our neighbor said that Mother's Day is their big indicator of the season here.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Not to worry, M3Shell. Generally, there are 3 phases to the hunt. First: Silver (greys), Second: Gold (yellows), Third: Gold Brick (giants). You'll catch at least one of these in the next 3 weeks.


Now, I've heard that, though smaller, the 'silvers' taste better. I will be honest though, I absolutely hate regular mushrooms. I will not eat anything containing them. I have never tried morels though.

Part of my dislike is texture, and the other, main part is the thought of eating fungus, or psychological.

I guess I'm mainly interested in the hunt, and potentially selling them at our local farmers market.

What is your thoughts on taste difference between them?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

well here is a quick lesson. first of all you dry pan fry your morels to get the moister out of the outer layer, that means no oil in pan. Take them out and brown the butter, not burn the butter, brown the butter. then take the morels you have already dry panned, and fry them in your browned butter. I hope this helps


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

I will give them a try, if I can get over the psychological dislike. I'm afraid, after >40 years, that will be difficult.

My spouse will like them though.

Do you cut them into small pieces? If so, how small? They have an odd shape. I could see slicing them into even sized pieces, like a pizza, for instance, when looking from the top, down.


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

it's on bitches!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> well here is a quick lesson. first of all you dry pan fry your morels to get the moister out of the outer layer, that means no oil in pan. Take them out and brown the butter, not burn the butter, brown the butter. then take the morels you have already dry panned, and fry them in your browned butter. I hope this helps


Making my mouth water, sounds perfect. 
Now I just gotta find some keepers.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shronomnom said:


> it's on bitches!!!


 Ok!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Saw the same picture on Wis face book just now. Good haul who ever really got it.


Shronomnom said:


> it's on bitches!!!


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6511
> 
> 
> Saw the same picture on Wis face book just now. Good haul who ever really got it.


das me


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Went out to a spot today in Milwaukee County where two large elms were 80% dead last year and produced about 6 nice Morels. This year they look to be 100% dead. My son spotted the first small grey and then we found at least 5 others before we carefully got the heck out so we didn’t step on others just starting to pop out of the ground. The picture of the morel was the biggest we saw and was about 1.5 inches. At least another 7-10 days for Milwaukee area.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Shronomnom said:


> it's on bitches!!!


really, I hiked for 4hrs today, not even a tiny baby morel. I am glad for you. Will not be long in my places tho. A lot of rain coming up


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> Now, I've heard that, though smaller, the 'silvers' taste better. I will be honest though, I absolutely hate regular mushrooms. I will not eat anything containing them. I have never tried morels though.
> 
> Part of my dislike is texture, and the other, main part is the thought of eating fungus, or psychological.
> 
> ...





M3Shell said:


> Now, I've heard that, though smaller, the 'silvers' taste better. I will be honest though, I absolutely hate regular mushrooms. I will not eat anything containing them. I have never tried morels though.
> 
> Part of my dislike is texture, and the other, main part is the thought of eating fungus, or psychological.
> 
> ...


If you eat bread, you're eating fungus . Yeast, a fungus, is used to make the bread "rise". Eggs, honey, and spam, to name a few, have more nasty origins. The reason I hunt Morels is because of their taste. After eating one, I couldn't quit. All are sensual and seductive; hence the expression, "Make Morels, Not War". We're out in the woods to find them because they can't be domesticated. So, enjoy the hunt; that in itself is a challenge.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> I will give them a try, if I can get over the psychological dislike. I'm afraid, after >40 years, that will be difficult.
> 
> My spouse will like them though.
> 
> Do you cut them into small pieces? If so, how small? They have an odd shape. I could see slicing them into even sized pieces, like a pizza, for instance, when looking from the top, down.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> I will give them a try, if I can get over the psychological dislike. I'm afraid, after >40 years, that will be difficult.
> 
> My spouse will like them though.
> 
> Do you cut them into small pieces? If so, how small? They have an odd shape. I could see slicing them into even sized pieces, like a pizza, for instance, when looking from the top, down.


 Leave them whole. Cut meat or scrambled eggs into small pieces. Add as topping to Morels.


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 6531
> Went out to a spot today in Milwaukee County where two large elms were 80% dead last year and produced about 6 nice Morels. This year they look to be 100% dead. My son spotted the first small grey and then we found at least 5 others before we carefully got the heck out so we didn’t step on others just starting to pop out of the ground. The picture of the morel was the biggest we saw and was about 1.5 inches. At least another 7-10 days for Milwaukee area


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

Do you think green Bay Area will be good we are planning on heading up on Sunday for the week with our kids any info would be great we've never hunted in Wisconsin but always have heard it's a blast


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> If you eat bread, you're eating fungus . Yeast, a fungus, is used to make the bread "rise". Eggs, honey, and spam, to name a few, have more nasty origins. The reason I hunt Morels is because of their taste. After eating one, I couldn't quit. All are sensual and seductive; hence the expression, "Make Morels, Not War". We're out in the woods to find them because they can't be domesticated. So, enjoy the hunt; that in itself is a challenge.


Good point on the yeast reference, I've never thought of that. 

Walked around our woods a little today, and noticed nothing yet in Waukesha County.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> really, I hiked for 4hrs today, not even a tiny baby morel. I am glad for you. Will not be long in my places tho. A lot of rain coming up


I've been out every day too, Trooper & that's how it works. Put the time & miles in, and eventually jackpot!
Pretty tough today it was so darn HOT the dog was over heating. Back to the hit & run technique for awhile.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 6531
> Went out to a spot today in Milwaukee County where two large elms were 80% dead last year and produced about 6 nice Morels. This year they look to be 100% dead. My son spotted the first small grey and then we found at least 5 others before we carefully got the heck out so we didn’t step on others just starting to pop out of the ground. The picture of the morel was the biggest we saw and was about 1.5 inches. At least another 7-10 days for Milwaukee area.


Very pretty picture, THX'z for sharing & even more thanks for taking your son out!
My kids are grown & gone now, but this time of year they're in touch daily to get the morel report & see when to come home to hunt.
Great tradition to have & pass on.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Charles Rote said:


> Do you think green Bay Area will be good we are planning on heading up on Sunday for the week with our kids any info would be great we've never hunted in Wisconsin but always have heard it's a blast


Hi Charles, I would think you should be able to find some Morels in the Green Bay Area this weekend. Even though you would be 90 miles North of Milwaukee they seem to get warmer weather because they don’t get so much of the cold lake breezes like Milwaukee does. They may be on the smaller side and more greys than larger yellows. Good luck and send us a report when done. Looks like rain also for the weekend which is good for the Morels. Happy Hunting.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> Just heard some great news. Today I am a new grandpa to a 9.5#, 21 " baby boy. He's a healthy guy and my daughter is doing well. Now I pass on those things learned from life to a new generation. He will walk leaning on his own stick and following his own coordinates. And I will show him which woods to hunt to help him along the way. Thank you all for sharing your wisdom with me about all things that are pure and wild.


Congrats


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Hey MISTAKE ....I take that FIB personally. I don't know where clowns like you come up with that crap!You cut down people from Illinois and then your sorry ass is hunting mushrooms in ILLINOIS!Huh!I might live in Illinois but I have friends in Wisconsin AND I AM A AVID PACKER BACKER..IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY THING NICE TO SAY DON'T SAY IT AT ALL!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I cut most of mine in half the long way.
Or if you like to make rings you can cut them fhat way too no matter what they is soo Yummy!

So ready to go hunting, need some rai n bad tho.
Come on rain gods and bring on the morel gods!!!!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Congrats


Thank You, elmgirl. I appreciate your contributions to this forum. Where are you located?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Hit two of my "training " spots early yesterday to get warmed up. There is plenty of moisture in the ground, but my hands were chilled. I did not find much of anything around the elms. The nights need to get a little warmer and then it should be a go.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> Thank You, elmgirl. I appreciate your contributions to this forum. Where are you located?


Indiana but we hunt wisconsin illinois amd michigan love learning been huntin morels w my uncles since i was knee hi they are all too old to hunt anymore so i hope to pass this addiction/hobby onto my grandchildren i have 11 now and 1 on the way! Hope you have a great morel season


----------



## randam (May 8, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Hit two of my "training " spots early yesterday to get warmed up. There is plenty of moisture in the ground, but my hands were chilled. I did not find much of anything around the elms. The nights need to get a little warmer and then it should be a go.


Newbie to this forum. Went to my early spot May 4th, found two very small grey morels. Went back May 7th found 5 very small grey morels. The 2018 picking season is in its infancy. My location is east central WI, southeast of Lake Winnebago. My 2017 season began April 23. Agree the ground still feels very cold.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Indiana but we hunt wisconsin illinois amd michigan love learning been huntin morels w my uncles since i was knee hi they are all too old to hunt anymore so i hope to pass this addiction/hobby onto my grandchildren i have 11 now and 1 on the way! Hope you have a great morel season


Wishing you the best this year, elmgirl. Keep us posted


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

randam said:


> Newbie to this forum. Went to my early spot May 4th, found two very small grey morels. Went back May 7th found 5 very small grey morels. The 2018 picking season is in its infancy. My location is east central WI, southeast of Lake Winnebago. My 2017 season began April 23. Agree the ground still feels very cold.


Welcome, randam, to the group. Hope to hear a good report!


----------



## randam (May 8, 2018)

Thanks gold diggers for the welcome. Likewise hope you have a bountiful season. Time has come to chase "ole longbeard" and hunt for morels. It will be a great week regardless of the outcome.

One thing for certain, enjoying Nature's Serenity.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

carpet crawler said:


> Hey MISTAKE ....I take that FIB personally. I don't know where clowns like you come up with that crap!You cut down people from Illinois and then your sorry ass is hunting mushrooms in ILLINOIS!Huh!I might live in Illinois but I have friends in Wisconsin AND I AM A AVID PACKER BACKER..IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY THING NICE TO SAY DON'T SAY IT AT ALL!


Take a joke bud.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Seeing some good indicators.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6662
> Seeing some good indicators.


saw my first one today(jacks). Found a perfect shed, put it in my pack and when I got to the car and it must have(did) fall out. I thought who cares,what am I really going to do with it. But its the principal of the thing, I was hiking bluff country, took a very steep downward hill back to the car, so I had to backtrack up it, up and down hills trying to find it, what a workout.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Take a joke bud.


I am trying to find the original post, cant find it. Just curious. Hey Fluff, where you at bud?


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Page 11


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> saw my first one today(jacks). Found a perfect shed, put it in my pack and when I got to the car and it must have(did) fall out. I thought who cares,what am I really going to do with it. But its the principal of the thing, I was hiking bluff country, took a very steep downward hill back to the car, so I had to backtrack up it, up and down hills trying to find it, what a workout.


That’s to bad you lost that deer horn; I’ve never even seen one out walking around.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6662
> Seeing some good indicators.


Is that a Ramp like everyone’s talking about? Did you find more of it.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Is that a Ramp like everyone’s talking about? Did you find more of it.


No thats a jack in the pulpit.This is a ramp


----------



## Dimebag (May 8, 2018)

New to this forum but have been hunting Waukesha County for about 10 years. My family has some land in Richland Center and I’ve went out there last couple years. Unfortunately I have not been able to time it right (seem to be always a little late) Any of you have luck in Richland Center area yet?


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

I’m a noob. 3rd season hunting this year, mostly south west wisconsin. La crosse county and surrounding areas. I haven’t spotted any yet. But a did see a football field of ramps. I have pictures but gotta get my 3 posts before I can upload.


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

#2


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

#3


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Dustin Fisher (Apr 27, 2017)

Toastisready said:


> View attachment 6711


Good lord


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> saw my first one today(jacks). Found a perfect shed, put it in my pack and when I got to the car and it must have(did) fall out. I thought who cares,what am I really going to do with it. But its the principal of the thing, I was hiking bluff country, took a very steep downward hill back to the car, so I had to backtrack up it, up and down hills trying to find it, what a workout.


Got your cardio workout in, Shroomtrooper; now you're good for a few weeks. The heart should be all set for the shock when you stumble upon a mother lode of Morels.


----------



## Shronomnom (Mar 22, 2018)

got into some fiddles today


----------



## LaCrescent/LaCrosse (Apr 23, 2018)

Saw these today


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Toastisready said:


> View attachment 6711


OMG. 20% of my property looks like that. Thought they were just wild plants between the trees.

Walked though the woods twice today, and no luck. Leaving for Seattle tomorrow, until next Wednesday. Hoping I don't miss out here. I promised my hubby and sister in law I would try eating morels.

In North-west Waukesha County.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> saw my first one today(jacks). Found a perfect shed, put it in my pack and when I got to the car and it must have(did) fall out. I thought who cares,what am I really going to do with it. But its the principal of the thing, I was hiking bluff country, took a very steep downward hill back to the car, so I had to backtrack up it, up and down hills trying to find it, what a workout.


I picked up half of a six pointer yesterday, next to a tree, on the east side of our property. There's a deer tail/run past there. I sometimes see them going past in the AM when I'm dressing for work.

Good horn. Make a necklace? Lol.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> OMG. 20% of my property looks like that. Thought they were just wild plants between the trees.
> 
> Walked though the woods twice today, and no luck. Leaving for Seattle tomorrow, until next Wednesday. Hoping I don't miss out here. I promised my hubby and sister in law I would try eating morels.
> 
> In North-west Waukesha County.


Have a safe trip M3Shell. Where exactly is your woods? LOL


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Toastisready said:


> I’m a noob. 3rd season hunting this year, mostly south west wisconsin. La crosse county and surrounding areas. I haven’t spotted any yet. But a did see a football field of ramps. I have pictures but gotta get my 3 posts before I can upload.


Welcome to the Forum, Toastisready. Nice picture of the ramps. Can't wait to see the football field of Morels!


----------



## Dimebag (May 8, 2018)

Found two dozen yesterday


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Dimebag said:


> View attachment 6727
> 
> Found two dozen yesterday


Good Work! Are you in the southern part of Wisconsin?


----------



## Dimebag (May 8, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Good Work! Are you in the southern part of Wisconsin?


I’m in Oconomowoc


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Heads up fellow Wisconies, rumor has it " Vern" was caught on a trailcam sneaking across of state line early this morning. Please be on the look out.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

LOL


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Toastisready said:


> View attachment 6711


Now that's allot of ramps!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

13AV (13 days after @vern)

I'm on the board ladies and gents. Found a prime Elm, low land, south facing. There were others but I backed out. Now to wait a few days for other morels to appear, then fill up the ole dinner plate. Let's put the hurt on our morels finds and share them pictures with our southern friends and hopefully we can turn them envious, like they've been do to us for the past 6+ weeks, but all in good fun. Damn its been a long freaking wait!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> 13AV (13 days after @vern)
> 
> I'm on the board ladies and gents. Found a prime Elm, low land, south facing. There were others but I backed out. Now to wait a few days for other morels to appear, then fill up the ole dinner plate. Let's put the hurt on our morels finds and share them pictures with our southern friends and hopefully we can turn them envious, like they've been do to us for the past 6+ weeks, but all in good fun. Damn its been a long freaking wait!


Cradle Robber..
ALERT: just got the updated weather report...Indiana, Wisconsin, and Michigan, will only be getting just enough rain to piss everybody off...end of report..


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

vern said:


> Cradle Robber..
> ALERT: just got the updated weather report...Indiana, Wisconsin, and Michigan, will only be getting just enough rain to piss everybody off...end of report..


Thank god for Minnesota


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> 13AV (13 days after @vern)
> 
> I'm on the board ladies and gents. Found a prime Elm, low land, south facing. There were others but I backed out. Now to wait a few days for other morels to appear, then fill up the ole dinner plate. Let's put the hurt on our morels finds and share them pictures with our southern friends and hopefully we can turn them envious, like they've been do to us for the past 6+ weeks, but all in good fun. Damn its been a long freaking wait!


Yup, gotta let em grow a bit!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, gotta let em grow a bit!


The Old timers like "Shroomtrooper " usually don't post their pictures until 10to14 days after they actually scored on the morels. I always know when they're into solid pickin's cause they won't be posting anything on the board. Sly old dudes they are!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Thank god for Minnesota


Not even the weatherman can figure out what the frackin weather will be there...lmao


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> The Old timers like "Shroomtrooper " usually don't post their pictures until 10to14 days after they actually scored on the morels. I always know when they're into solid pickin's cause they won't be posting anything on the board. Sly old dudes they are!!


I got alot of learnin from you ole gummers, lol


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

No morels yet, but picked a bunch of fiddleheads over lunch hour in woods behind house I'm working on. I'm betting on Saturday when my son and I get out to woods, we will have morels.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> The Old timers like "Shroomtrooper " usually don't post their pictures until 10to14 days after they actually scored on the morels. I always know when they're into solid pickin's cause they won't be posting anything on the board. Sly old dudes they are!!


Ha, thats nothing, the northern MN boys are super ninjas, they don't give up nothing


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

vern said:


> Not even the weatherman can figure out what the frackin weather will be there...lmao


true


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Had 1 inch of rain in the Milwaukee area today. Went to check the greys that started to pop on Sunday and there was very little growth. I think the inch of rain will help accelerate the growth. Still think the season will peak in about 7-10 days in my area. More rain and 50 degree temps in store for Friday-Saturday. Happy hunting all.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, gotta let em grow a bit!


But if it's dry as a bone, no rain in sight, and they're showing stress--and even if they're one-inchers--ya gotta pick 'em. Hope your conditions are better than ours in Iowa.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Went to pick up my trees at the Conservation Building to plant this year. I was told the reason they don't offer American Elm is because "there's not a person in the world who's interested in elm" I chuckled and told the guy, "I know dozens of folks who even love dying elm. " The Conservationist looked at me like I was crazy. I guess so!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Rain is in the forecast for southeastern Wisconsin for the weekend. I'm heading out today for an early morning forage. I worked up a good sweat yesterday planting trees in hot(79F) and humid conditions. Now it's time to shed some sweat for Morels. On the way out, I'll listen to my favorite rock and roll group this time of year, Blood, Sweat and Tears.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Rain is in the forecast for southeastern Wisconsin for the weekend. I'm heading out today for an early morning forage. I worked up a good sweat yesterday planting trees in hot(79F) and humid conditions. Now it's time to shed some sweat for Morels. On the way out, I'll listen to my favorite rock and roll group this time of year, Blood, Sweat and Tears.


good luck heading out soon also, got to pack a lunch and finalizing my plan for the day


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> good luck heading out soon also, got to pack a lunch and finalizing my plan for the day


 OK. Good luck. Hope to hear a good report.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Charles Rote said:


> Do you think green Bay Area will be good we are planning on heading up on Sunday for the week with our kids any info would be great we've never hunted in Wisconsin but always have heard it's a blast


green bay has been cold and slow. haven't found any here yet....I will get some time today...I'm sure there are a few...nothing worth harvesting yet


----------



## Elevatorguy (Apr 29, 2018)

First sighting for me


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> The Old timers like "Shroomtrooper " usually don't post their pictures until 10to14 days after they actually scored on the morels. I always know when they're into solid pickin's cause they won't be posting anything on the board. Sly old dudes they are!!


Noticed that last year, caused me to go late.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> 13AV (13 days after @vern)
> 
> I'm on the board ladies and gents. Found a prime Elm, low land, south facing. There were others but I backed out. Now to wait a few days for other morels to appear, then fill up the ole dinner plate. Let's put the hurt on our morels finds and share them pictures with our southern friends and hopefully we can turn them envious, like they've been do to us for the past 6+ weeks, but all in good fun. Damn its been a long freaking wait!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> I got alot of learnin from you ole gummers, lol


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

br5 said:


> Noticed that last year, caused me to go late.


Now that’s funny, cause how could you go late?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Checked one of my sweet spots today. There were no Morels yet, but I did find two small pheasant backs each about the size of a silver dollar.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Checked one of my sweet spots today. There were no Morels yet, but I did find two small pheasant backs each about the size of a silver dollar.


Still dry & cool here, thinking abt 10 days out should get going good. Pretty late year.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Still dry & cool here, thinking abt 10 days out should get going good. Pretty late year.


Once in the woods, I just didn't get that feeling today that the conditions were right to find Morels.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Still dry & cool here, thinking abt 10 days out should get going good. Pretty late year.


Old Elm, Have you ever tried pheasant backs?


----------



## fakegills (Jun 8, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Elevatorguy, this sort of looks like a false morel to me. I've run across false morels before but they didn't quite look like those pictured in your photo. The reason I ask is because it's very early to be finding yellows.





gold diggers said:


> Elevatorguy, this sort of looks like a false morel to me. I've run across false morels before but they didn't quite look like those pictured in your photo. The reason I ask is because it's very early to be finding yellows.


That's a morel enjoy


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

fakegills said:


> That's a morel enjoy


I was leaning that way too. Took a little closer look.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Now that’s funny, cause how could you go late?


Missed the major flush, allot of my easy spots had been hit hard.


----------



## Elevatorguy (Apr 29, 2018)

fakegills said:


> That's a morel enjoy


They are blacks,and yes black morels matter


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Elevatorguy said:


> They are blacks,and yes black morels matter


LOL. OK. I thought that could be the case.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I finished off the day planting a variety of trees on my farm here in southeastern Wisconsin to sustain some biodiversity. The American Elm has all but vanished from the landscape. Where they were once common with their massive umbrella like canopies, I have maybe two small 40' adult plants remaining. I wonder about the future of Morels. Will they shift their place in the ecological cycle to the dying ash that are being infested by the Emerald Ash Borer? What does the forum think?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Anybody seem any of our little brown friends yet?? None have showed up around our place!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6904
> Anybody seem any of our little brown friends yet?? None have showed up around our place!


The Northern Orioles have just arrived, but we haven't seen the wrens.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Have a safe trip M3Shell. Where exactly is your woods? LOL


Sorry for the late reply. Nice to see sister and her family in Seattle.

Our place is north of Oconomowoc by about five miles.

Edit: and, hopping onto the last conversation, we only have a couple elms, but we're inundated with various Ash trees, in various stages of livng/dying.

We had two large Ash on our previous land in the city, and we bought a powder to save them from the bugs, and it worked; averaged $75/tree/year though.


----------



## halfbreed63 (May 8, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6904
> Anybody seem any of our little brown friends yet?? None have showed up around our place!


I posted April 25 mine had came back.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Earlier in the week


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Earlier in the week


What part of the state?


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gold digger that's for the Southeastern Wisconsin plenty of water warms the next week they should be everywhere


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6904
> Anybody seem any of our little brown friends yet?? None have showed up around our place!


I have them filling there House's rite now as we speak...
and the orioles are here also,, neighbor said she seen Hummers also..


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Found 25 or so out in open area nothing in wood except this guy.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry about double pics


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found a few, looks like production at work is going to take a dive next few weeks. Going to have morels on the brain!


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

what county did you get those in ?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Sorry about double pics


That's double the fun! Nice Pictures!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 6999
> 
> Found a few, looks like production at work is going to take a dive next few weeks. Going to have morels on the brain!


These are Black Morels: Morchella elata ; the earliest of the Morels. Nice find, twisted minds!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Found 25 or so out in open area nothing in wood except this guy.
> View attachment 6994
> View attachment 6994
> View attachment 6995
> ...


What species of bird is that little guy?


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Baby sandhill crane


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Sooo...Do you chew 32 times on a morel, or more? @noskydaddy maybe another poll?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

gold diggers said:


> These are Black Morels: Morchella elata ; the earliest of the Morels. Nice find, twisted minds!


Yep, black morels. I have a spot that has been producing them the last 5 years. I always check this spot first, becuase if the blacks aren't up, ain't nothing up. Usually about 4-5 days after first black finds, then my other spots start producing grays and yellows. Next 2-3 weekends should be awesome. Good luck!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

john w. yoakum said:


> what county did you get those in ?


I looked at your post history, you might get more help if you posted more than just where are you finding them. People here are more than helpful, but aren't going to just give away info to those who don't contribute to the board other than wanting to know where they are. Join in the conversation, share a little about yourself and where you hunt, and just maybe you will make some friends, contacts, and gleam some useful information. Good luck.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Baby sandhill crane


These were an endangered species at one time. You had no problems with the parents?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> Yep, black morels. I have a spot that has been producing them the last 5 years. I always check this spot first, becuase if the blacks aren't up, ain't nothing up. Usually about 4-5 days after first black finds, then my other spots start producing grays and yellows. Next 2-3 weekends should be awesome. Good luck!


Interesting post, twisted minds.Blacks are elusive here and I have never found any where I hunt; however, I have two Half- Free (Morchella semilibera) locations in lowland I hunt and have good success there. The tops are savory, but the stems are not. They're "labeled" "Handle With Care" because they fall apart easily. Good luck to you too!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Sooo...Do you chew 32 times on a morel, or more? @noskydaddy maybe another poll?


More. 32 times initially, then 32 more times after regurgitating. That's how good they taste!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Gold digger that's for the Southeastern Wisconsin plenty of water warms the next week they should be everywhere


Agree!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hunted MN yesterday, found nice clustering going on. Was going to head down to junction of WI river and miss., but drove home for Mothers day.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

br5 said:


> I hunted MN yesterday, found nice clustering going on. Was going to head down to junction of WI river and miss., but drove home for Mothers day.
> View attachment 7064


I have hunted ducks in the potholes at the confluence of the two rivers.The ground looks very moist in your picture, br5. Have you come across flooding and standing water in some of the Morel woods you hunt like I have? On the edges of this type of ground, you may find Half-Frees.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> I have hunted ducks in the potholes at the confluence of the two rivers.The ground looks very moist in your picture, br5. Have you come across flooding and standing water in some of the Morel woods you hunt like I have? On the edges of this type of ground, you may find Half-Frees.


Yes, first time in 10 years. Some of the low ground I'd usually check had 4" of water.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> I looked at your post history, you might get more help if you posted more than just where are you finding them. People here are more than helpful, but aren't going to just give away info to those who don't contribute to the board other than wanting to know where they are. Join in the conversation, share a little about yourself and where you hunt, and just maybe you will make some friends, contacts, and gleam some useful information. Good luck.


im in wabash,indiana and havent been hunting yet.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

T tom said:


> Why would you want to know what's going on in Wisconsin when your area is prime Pickens right now?


i hunt in other states too


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Picked enough for the Mothers Day T-bones on grill for supper my wife requested. Left a bunch of little ones to grow. Happy Mothers Day everyone!


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Can you spot 6 Grey Morels?
Still slow growth in the Milwaukee area. Had lots of rain the past 3 days. Need sun and warm temps now.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> Picked enough for the Mothers Day T-bones on grill for supper my wife requested. Left a bunch of little ones to grow. Happy Mothers Day everyone!
> View attachment 7110


Nice Mother's Day gift!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 7154
> Can you spot 6 Grey Morels?
> Still slow growth in the Milwaukee area. Had lots of rain the past 3 days. Need sun and warm temps now.


I see 5.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

gold diggers said:


> I see 5.


There are 6, cluster of 3 towards middle left, 2 upper right, and 1 towards upper middle of screen.


----------



## randam (May 8, 2018)

Thanxs Milwaukee Hunter. Great training photo to get my old eyes conditioned to find morels on the forest floor. Spotted all six right away. Got my turkey yesterday now it is time to concentrate on morels. Good luck to all.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 7154
> Can you spot 6 Grey Morels?
> Still slow growth in the Milwaukee area. Had lots of rain the past 3 days. Need sun and warm temps now.


yeah....6....front one is broke off?


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

First of all this is a great blog. Thank you to everyone for your wonderful posts. I’m learning a lot. A recent move gave us 40 acres of our own land, mostly woods, in St. Croix county. I’m super excited to go out hunting for morels. I’m a first time hunter, so any tips and advice on where to look is much appreciated. Some of our land is quite wet and some dry. Do I need to dig under leaves and branches or just wait until they pop out on their own?


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gold digger I like following people like you ....lol but seriously that' why you never assume it' been picked


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Trina don' dig early just be patient you'l get a better harvest


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 7154
> Can you spot 6 Grey Morels?
> Still slow growth in the Milwaukee area. Had lots of rain the past 3 days. Need sun and warm temps now.


Awesome training photo. Thx


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

pikemen7 said:


> Trina don' dig early just be patient you'l get a better harvest


Any certain size they should be before picking? Or to quit picking after a certain size?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Gold digger I like following people like you ....lol but seriously that' why you never assume it' been picked





pikemen7 said:


> Gold digger I like following people like you ....lol but seriously that' why you never assume it' been picked


Thank You, pikemen. Still learning I am.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Trina said:


> First of all this is a great blog. Thank you to everyone for your wonderful posts. I’m learning a lot. A recent move gave us 40 acres of our own land, mostly woods, in St. Croix county. I’m super excited to go out hunting for morels. I’m a first time hunter, so any tips and advice on where to look is much appreciated. Some of our land is quite wet and some dry. Do I need to dig under leaves and branches or just wait until they pop out on their own?


Welcome young padawan learner Trina. Good questions from Young Morel. Use a walking stick to gently move green vegetation like may apple aside but refrain from scarfing up the dirt; you don't want to ruin the fungal "roots" below. 
Look for dying elm that are shedding bark. They may be popping up there within a 50' radius. Pick a size that you can bite into after it fries down in the pan. They are mostly water so they lose a lot of volume in the cooking process. Sacrifice half your Morels to the mushroom gods( that would be the Morel Connoisseurs of this blog). Happy Hunting


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Trina said:


> First of all this is a great blog. Thank you to everyone for your wonderful posts. I’m learning a lot. A recent move gave us 40 acres of our own land, mostly woods, in St. Croix county. I’m super excited to go out hunting for morels. I’m a first time hunter, so any tips and advice on where to look is much appreciated. Some of our land is quite wet and some dry. Do I need to dig under leaves and branches or just wait until they pop out on their own?


I was new here last year.
Do you have dead Elm or Apple trees in your land? I guess that's were they like to grow now.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Not dying elms with falling bark.
Dead elms with tight bark. First-year-dead are the best.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Trina said:


> Any certain size they should be before picking? Or to quit picking after a certain size?


It's your property, feel free to pick at any size you want, but best to pick them before they start dying off and rotting. No perfect size, the earlier blacks and grays don't get as large as the later blondes(yellows). Good size for a healthy grey is usually a couple inches to maybe 5 inches, whereas the blondes can get to be as large as a beer can or more. You'll learn through experience best time and size to pick. Weather (temp and moisture), play a big role in how big they will get, and when they start dying. As more people start finding, they will be posting pictures and you can judge by sizes you see on this board compared to what you hopefully find on your property and pick accordingly. Good luck!


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I was new here last year.
> Do you have dead Elm or Apple trees in your land? I guess that's were they like to grow now.


We have about 400 apple trees out back. Some are dead or dying. Can’t wait to go hunt probably this weekend.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Old apple orchards can produce big.
Look for fresh dead elms, too.


----------



## Dimebag (May 8, 2018)

It’s time!! Found a lot of small 2-3” yellows also.


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 7154
> Can you spot 6 Grey Morels?
> Still slow growth in the Milwaukee area. Had lots of rain the past 3 days. Need sun and warm temps now.


My wife and our two children will be in the Milwaukee Green Bay Area in the next three days and good suggestions on woods to visit like state forests I guess


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

Dimebag said:


> View attachment 7233
> It’s time!! Found a lot of small 2-3” yellows also.


What part of the state did you find em


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Already Gone said:


> Not dying elms with falling bark.
> Dead elms with tight bark. First-year-dead are the best.


No, "dying" elms with "shedding" bark. Can something be "first year dead"? Then dead again the second, third, and fourth years? If you're here now, how can you be Already Gone?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> It's your property, feel free to pick at any size you want, but best to pick them before they start dying off and rotting. No perfect size, the earlier blacks and grays don't get as large as the later blondes(yellows). Good size for a healthy grey is usually a couple inches to maybe 5 inches, whereas the blondes can get to be as large as a beer can or more. You'll learn through experience best time and size to pick. Weather (temp and moisture), play a big role in how big they will get, and when they start dying. As more people start finding, they will be posting pictures and you can judge by sizes you see on this board compared to what you hopefully find on your property and pick accordingly. Good luck!


Throw in there soil temperature as a good indicator. You're looking to see consistent readings in the upper 50's


----------



## Dimebag (May 8, 2018)

Charles Rote said:


> What part of the state did you find em


Waukesha county. Planning on heading to the familys property in Richland Center this weekend. What are you guys finding there?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Already Gone said:


> Old apple orchards can produce big.
> Look for fresh dead elms, too.
> View attachment 7227
> View attachment 7228


"Fresh dead elm" You're a master of oxymorons.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> If you're here now, how can you be Already Gone?


I was not. I was Already Gone.
Now I am back.
By the time you read this, however, I will be Already Gone.
Like these:


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Throw in there soil temperature as a good indicator. You're looking to see consistent readings in the upper 50's


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Hit a big find tonight in Milwaukee County. South facing slope with a large dead elm tree. Looks to be first year dead elm. Don’t remember seeing any Morels last year at this spot. Picked 71 total from a 40 foot radius around the tree. I’ve been hunting morels for 18 years and this is my second biggest find around one tree. Conditions are prime for a great weekend. Low lying areas are under water.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Already Gone said:


> I was not. I was Already Gone.
> Now I am back.
> By the time you read this, however, I will be Already Gone.
> Like these:
> View attachment 7253


"Already Gone" is on First. So, he's on Second? I thought "Already Gone" was on First. He was, but he's "Already Gone". "I'm back" is on First now. Who's back? "Already Gone" Thanks for the fun, Already Gone. Nice pictures! I'm going to be already gone tomorrow hunting Morels.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 7268
> View attachment 7268
> View attachment 7270
> Hit a big find tonight in Milwaukee County. South facing slope with a large dead elm tree. Looks to be first year dead elm. Don’t remember seeing any Morels last year at this spot. Picked 71 total from a 40 foot radius around the tree. I’ve been hunting morels for 18 years and this is my second biggest find around one tree. Conditions are prime for a great weekend. Low lying areas are under water.


You got me juiced, milwaukee hunter. Congratulations on a mother lode!


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Best of luck to ya, Mr. diggers.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Yo, Ms. Trina.
The first thing you should do is find some good mesh bags for your haul.
Then get ya a good stick.
Tick repellent if needed.
A cheap soil thermometer will save you lots of time, if that matters.
The highest percentage tree in this neighborhood is elm, if you have them, learn them. Stray safe.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Already Gone said:


> Best of luck to ya, Mr. diggers.


Thanks, but I'm already gone. Ha Ha.


----------



## Charles Rote (Apr 18, 2018)

Dimebag said:


> Waukesha county. Planning on heading to the familys property in Richland Center this weekend. What are you guys finding there?


Nothing yet just heading that way we tried a place between Milwaukee and Green Bay and didn't find one


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> It's your property, feel free to pick at any size you want, but best to pick them before they start dying off and rotting. No perfect size, the earlier blacks and grays don't get as large as the later blondes(yellows). Good size for a healthy grey is usually a couple inches to maybe 5 inches, whereas the blondes can get to be as large as a beer can or more. You'll learn through experience best time and size to pick. Weather (temp and moisture), play a big role in how big they will get, and when they start dying. As more people start finding, they will be posting pictures and you can judge by sizes you see on this board compared to what you hopefully find on your property and pick accordingly. Good luck!


Thanks


Already Gone said:


> Yo, Ms. Trina.
> The first thing you should do is find some good mesh bags for your haul.
> Then get ya a good stick.
> Tick repellent if needed.
> ...


Thank you. What is a good soil temp?


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

Dimebag said:


> View attachment 7233
> It’s time!! Found a lot of small 2-3” yellows also.


Look at that! Yummy


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Trina said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thank you. What is a good soil temp?


Upper 50's.


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Throw in there soil temperature as a good indicator. You're looking to see consistent readings in the upper 50's


Great. Thank you so much.


----------



## Trina (May 12, 2018)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 7268
> View attachment 7268
> View attachment 7270
> Hit a big find tonight in Milwaukee County. South facing slope with a large dead elm tree. Looks to be first year dead elm. Don’t remember seeing any Morels last year at this spot. Picked 71 total from a 40 foot radius around the tree. I’ve been hunting morels for 18 years and this is my second biggest find around one tree. Conditions are prime for a great weekend. Low lying areas are under water.


Nice find. Enjoy.


----------



## LoHaze (May 6, 2017)

I mainly hunt in MN around the cities but I have a cabin up by Siren. Anyone ever hear anyone finding morels around that area? Had a decent score in the cities yesterday, found 86 and picked 35 and left the rest to grow.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Any one find any in central Wis. All I can find are pheasant backs.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Around St. Point, Waupaca, Wausau area.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Trina said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thank you. What is a good soil temp?


55-62 seems best in these parts. I am south of you in FIB land.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Did pretty well in open areas still slow most spots for me...did have a dozen in my yard by a dying oak!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dimebag said:


> Waukesha county. Planning on heading to the familys property in Richland Center this weekend. What are you guys finding there?


There's a store in Richland Center that just starting buying. You should hit it just right. Make sure and share how you did.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

One of my favorite sites I use to see how the Morel season is progressing is Craigslist believe it or not. I go to the "Farm + Garden" section and type in Morels. Since a significant number of people sell their Morels, I can gauge how hot and heavy Morels are coming in and where. It's amazing how much they sell for! Warning: Once you buy and eat, there are no returns.


----------



## randam (May 8, 2018)

pikemen7 said:


> Did pretty well in open areas still slow most spots for me...did have a dozen in my yard by a dying oak!


Nice pick pikemen7. For the first time I found a few morels around dead hawthorne. It has been slow for me so far, found about 100 morels the last few days and an occasional pheasant back. The next two weeks will be prime time for searching for morels in east central WI. Can not forget to mention a few ramps thrown in. Enjoy Nature's Bounty.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> One of my favorite sites I use to see how the Morel season is progressing is Craigslist believe it or not. I go to the "Farm + Garden" section and type in Morels. Since a significant number of people sell their Morels, I can gauge how hot and heavy Morels are coming in and where. It's amazing how much they sell for! Warning: Once you buy and eat, there are no returns.


Hello Gold Diggers,
I don't sell any morels but I do know that the season will determine the going price per pound for fresh morels. Have you seen or heard so far this year how much they are selling for? My guess for this season would be the 20.00-25.00 per pound range.


----------



## Wanda of the Woods (May 14, 2018)

LoHaze said:


> I mainly hunt in MN around the cities but I have a cabin up by Siren. Anyone ever hear anyone finding morels around that area? Had a decent score in the cities yesterday, found 86 and picked 35 and left the rest to grow.


LoHaze, I've lived in the Siren area for 12 years and have only ever found one black growing under some white pines. Previous owner said they used to find lots of them decades ago. I've seen many growing in people's yards down in Frederick. Seems they had lots of elms in town years ago.


----------



## Deadhead1971 (Apr 2, 2017)

joebass said:


> Any one find any in central Wis. All I can find are pheasant backs.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

joebass said:


> Around St. Point, Waupaca, Wausau area.


Nothing yet buddie, gotta be soon though. Rain would be nice too!
Keep us posted on yr progress.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

milwaukee hunter said:


> Hello Gold Diggers,
> I don't sell any morels but I do know that the season will determine the going price per pound for fresh morels. Have you seen or heard so far this year how much they are selling for? My guess for this season would be the 20.00-25.00 per pound range.


I won't sell em eighther, to many old timers in town who can't get out anymore. Way more gratifying to see them light up when ya give em some, than to pocket a few bucks.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey everyone! 
Really wish we could get some rain! Then we would be in business. I went out today, no luck... seems a bit too dry.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

chelina said:


> Hey everyone!
> Really wish we could get some rain! Then we would be in business. I went out today, no luck... seems a bit too dry.


THX'z for the post "Chelina" at least ya know ya didn't miss them! A bit later pickin this year, than the last few. Should be good pretty quick with the rain coming.
KT & I are going Sat, maybe we'll stop on in after for some of the BEST pizza in the world!! Good luck / Enjoy.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> I won't sell em eighther, to many old timers in town who can't get out anymore. Way more gratifying to see them light up when ya give em some, than to pocket a few bucks.


Hay, i'm an Old Timer...3 or 4 lbs would sure perk me up a little bit...just think of how good it would make u feel...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> Hay, i'm an Old Timer...3 or 4 lbs would sure perk me up a little bit...just think of how good it would make u feel...


Come on up Vern, & we'll teach ya how to find em on your own, much more gratifying for your soul. Ha Ha


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Come on up Vern, & we'll teach ya how to find em on your own, much more gratifying for your soul. Ha Ha


Love to pal but i am waiting for a reply from a friend on the board seeing if he wants to head to central Mich. with me in a few days. would be a much easier trip for me there i think. i dont want to go by myself and i dont think i could find anyone that would go to Wisconsin with me..

Where abouts in Connie are you located boss ?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> Love to pal but i am waiting for a reply from a friend on the board seeing if he wants to head to central Mich. with me in a few days. would be a much easier trip for me there i think. i dont want to go by myself and i dont think i could find anyone that would go to Wisconsin with me..
> 
> Where abouts in Connie are you located boss ?


Awe nuts, you'd have to ask. 
You mean Specifically or just in the general vague sense?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Awe nuts, you'd have to ask.
> You mean Specifically or just in the general vague sense?


Hell, i don't know..u r doin the invitin...lmao
r u closer to Canada or Indiana ?

u want my ssan to do a background check or what..lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

A ******* family's only son returns home from college. The OldElm asks, "Well Vern, you done gone to college, so you must be perty smart. Why don't you speak some math fer' us?"

The son says, "Pi R squared."

OldElm yells, "Why son, they ain't teached ya nothin'! Pies are round, cornbread are square."


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> Hell, i don't know..u r doin the invitin...lmao
> r u closer to Canada or Indiana ?
> 
> u want my ssan to do a background check or what..lol



You are welcome here any time Vern, you just head north on I94 & when the cops see your plates & pull ya over to fine ya just for the hell of it, tell em you're a good friend of mine, then they'll be real helpful escorting ya the rest of the way!


----------



## mastermorelmark (May 15, 2014)

Was out today Southeast Wisconsin. Went to a few of my early spots and morels covered the ground. On south sides, found nice yellows and greys. If anyone is looking to buy some grade A morels give me a call at 414-406-4135. 
Good luck hunting it's finally here!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mastermorelmark said:


> Was out today Southeast Wisconsin. Went to a few of my early spots and morels covered the ground. On south sides, found nice yellows and greys. If anyone is looking to buy some grade A morels give me a call at 414-406-4135.
> Good luck hunting it's finally here!


Do you happen to have a time stamped pic of your operation ?


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> THX'z for the post "Chelina" at least ya know ya didn't miss them! A bit later pickin this year, than the last few. Should be good pretty quick with the rain coming.
> KT & I are going Sat, maybe we'll stop on in after for some of the BEST pizza in the world!! Good luck / Enjoy.


Hey Old Elm! Good luck this weekend and yes stop in for pizza after!


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

I'm back from Seattle. Haven't been home yet, during daylight hours at least, since I flew in late last night.

In Seattle, we spent an entire day perusing Pike's Market; very popular, large farmer's market in downtown Seattle. I saw one large produce vendor selling greys. They had a lot of them displayed, but no price. Weed is legal there too (smiley face).

Can't wait to check my yard, but I have way more dead/dying Ash trees (one-two years dying, lol), than I do Elms. I think we only have 1-2 elms, and they look relatively healthy. I've heard people having luck by Ash trees infected with the Emerald Ash Borer?


----------



## Dustin Fisher (Apr 27, 2017)

Tomah, WI deep in the woods-southern exposure. Found around 10 good sized


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Dustin Fisher said:


> Tomah, WI deep in the woods-southern exposure. Found around 10 good sized


Those look HUGE!?


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

I stumbled on this site, before I found this excellent forum:

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/morel-sightings/

They have an interactive map showing morel sightings across the US. Basically, you have to send an email to a listed account, with info on County/State/Date/and Quantity. They update the map accordingly. Neat idea.


----------



## Dustin Fisher (Apr 27, 2017)

M3Shell said:


> Those look HUGE!?


Haha yeah they’re pretty decent sized, 4”-5” tall.


----------



## LoHaze (May 6, 2017)

Wanda of the Woods said:


> LoHaze, I've lived in the Siren area for 12 years and have only ever found one black growing under some white pines. Previous owner said they used to find lots of them decades ago. I've seen many growing in people's yards down in Frederick. Seems they had lots of elms in town years ago.


Thanks, yeah there’s not many elms around where I’m at. I have a little cabin on Viola. Found some growing in my grandmas yard last year, she’s a few houses down from us. Not an elm in sight though, a couple years ago I brought a bag morels up for memorial weekend and I dumped all the crumbs in the yard where I found them. Not sure if it was just a flook or I actually did something


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Will be gone for a couple of days. I got this kitty cat watching my best spots.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

M3Shell said:


> I'm back from Seattle. Haven't been home yet, during daylight hours at least, since I flew in late last night.
> 
> In Seattle, we spent an entire day perusing Pike's Market; very popular, large farmer's market in downtown Seattle. I saw one large produce vendor selling greys. They had a lot of them displayed, but no price. Weed is legal there too (smiley face).
> 
> Can't wait to check my yard, but I have way more dead/dying Ash trees (one-two years dying, lol), than I do Elms. I think we only have 1-2 elms, and they look relatively healthy. I've heard people having luck by Ash trees infected with the Emerald Ash Borer?


I was in Seatttle last year in june very nice place to visit. Pikes place was pretty kewl! We did the space needle and chahulis garden that was way fricken kewl all that glass art.. like WOW
Time never changes always 420 lol
Welcome back home and good luck hunting!


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Went back to my spot where Monday
Of this week we picked 71 nice yellows from one large dead elm. Picked another 20 last night. Even with all the rain last week the ground has gotten dry real quick. Definitely a late year for Wisconsin Morels. Not sure what the weekend will look like if we don’t get some rain. Nice to hear from Old Elm.


----------



## DanandBridget (May 17, 2018)

Found some in Milwaukee yesterday! Time hunt.


----------



## Buxpop (May 17, 2018)

Only finding these and ramps in Dodge County, but going to keep trying


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

morel rat said:


> I was in Seatttle last year in june very nice place to visit. Pikes place was pretty kewl! We did the space needle and chahulis garden that was way fricken kewl all that glass art.. like WOW
> Time never changes always 420 lol
> Welcome back home and good luck hunting!


Beautiful country out there. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

I found six small greys today, in one small area, on my property in Waukesha County. I have photos, but haven't figured out how to post them yet.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Went out after work for awhile. Found a few. At the risk of offending my farmer friends who are frantically out in the fields planting, we could actually use some rain and a little cooler temps, they are already starting to dry out and rust with this heat and sunshine.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Found 50+small silvers (greys) today under dead elm with shedding bark. I agree with twisted minds; they are stunted, dry, and not worth picking. The temperatures climbed into the 80's with a brisk wind. Before I do any kind of harvest, they're going to have to put on some size.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> You are welcome here any time Vern, you just head north on I94 & when the cops see your plates & pull ya over to fine ya just for the hell of it, tell em you're a good friend of mine, then they'll be real helpful escorting ya the rest of the way!


Escorted to like the county jail?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Buxpop said:


> Only finding these and ramps in Dodge County, but going to keep trying


I've wandered into Dodge, but couldn't find any in all those cornfields


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

DanandBridget said:


> Found some in Milwaukee yesterday! Time hunt.


Check the Menominee River Parkway area


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

milwaukee hunter said:


> View attachment 7445
> Went back to my spot where Monday
> Of this week we picked 71 nice yellows from one large dead elm. Picked another 20 last night. Even with all the rain last week the ground has gotten dry real quick. Definitely a late year for Wisconsin Morels. Not sure what the weekend will look like if we don’t get some rain. Nice to hear from Old Elm.


Those greys look tiny, milwaukee hunter


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Those greys look tiny, milwaukee hunter


Those greys were tiny but found and picked by my son. They were in a location that we weren’t going to return to and no one else would of found them. Maybe small, but mighty tasty


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Got back from vaca in Mexico last night and couldn't wait to get in the woods. Found a mixed bag today, some being tiny but already dry or rotting, and some being 4 or 5 inches and fresh looking. 

I have the honor of hunting some breath taking land up near viola Saturday. Beautiful bluffs, ice cold spring water, unlimited cress.. Can not wait. This was what I stumbled upon last year, the only day ive hunted there.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> You are welcome here any time Vern, you just head north on I94 & when the cops see your plates & pull ya over to fine ya just for the hell of it, tell em you're a good friend of mine, then they'll be real helpful escorting ya the rest of the way!


Ya he wouldn't let me drive with my MN licence plates


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ya he wouldn't let me drive with my MN licence plates


Shroomtrooper, where have you been? We thought you found some wild cannabis; then got lost in the woods


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh, hey gold digger are you by Madison Wis? Guess it's finally started downnthere.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Lilacs almost done blossoming, sure sign the morels pickin is almost over for this year. Kinda fast one this year here for me!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Moved in for the kill today. I have been watching two remote elms a couple of miles deep. Harvested 178 silver pieces (all greys) today under those elm. The photo shows Morgan Silver Dollars for scale. And for you, Vern, is the " time-stamped" date of the photo. Time to butter-fry a handful of these Morels, serve with baked red fox squirrel, tender green wild asparagus, and a glass of Roscato red wine.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> View attachment 7555
> View attachment 7554
> Lilacs almost done blossoming, sure sign the morels pickin is almost over for this year. Kinda fast one this year here for me!


Lilacs are first beginning to bloom were I'm at. The silvers (greys) are first showing up, many of them coming through sphagnum moss where the ground is moist. I won't be quitting until after all the Giants appear or until they find my bleached bones on a south facing slope.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Oh, hey gold digger are you by Madison Wis? Guess it's finally started downnthere.


 No,I stay away from that city for various reasons


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Nope,I stay away from that city for various reasons


Good idea.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Trying to post photo of 16 I found before it started raining tonight.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ya he wouldn't let me drive with my MN licence plates


The truth is, where I took Trooper hunting the other day, we'd a Likely got shot at if we drove his Minnesota car back up in them hills, or worse yet someone might a stole it outta spite! & we would had to walk home!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> View attachment 7566
> Moved in for the kill today. I have been watching two remote elms a couple of miles deep. Harvested 178 silver pieces (all greys) today under those elm. The photo shows Morgan Silver Dollars for scale. And for you, Vern, is the " time-stamped" date of the photo. Time to butter-fry a handful of these Morels, serve with baked red fox squirrel, tender green wild asparagus, and a glass of Roscato red wine.


U R making me drool bubba..lol. my season sucked so bad. you found more today than i did the entire season down here..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> The truth is, where I took Trooper hunting the other day, we'd a Likely got shot at if we drove his Minnesota car back up in them hills, or worse yet someone might a stole it outta spite! & we would had to walk home!!


Did the cops lead him to ya or did you actually tell someone how to find you..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Lilacs are first beginning to bloom were I'm at. The silvers (greys) are first showing up, many of them coming through sphagnum moss where the ground is moist. I won't be quitting until after all the Giants appear or until they find my bleached bones on a south facing slope.


https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-298#post-118005


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> Did the cops lead him to ya or did you actually tell someone how to find you..


Dang Vern it's a long story, gotta hand it to him; Shroomtrooper's a sly one don't let him fool ya! 
Him & Buckthornman tricked me a few years ago & now they're like a bad rash can't get rid of em & anyhow it's wise to just keep an eye on both of em!


----------



## mastermorelmark (May 15, 2014)

Went out for 2 hours yesterday evening and picked 10 lbs on south facing slope. Found the biggest dead elm I ever came across and found the mother load left at least 20 lbs. Of small yellows. Had more shade then the rest of the hill. Can' believe there not big yet. Very late year!


----------



## BigEd (May 15, 2018)

Wow. And here I was happy that I found 55! Also South facing slope.


----------



## randam (May 8, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Wow. And here I was happy that I found 55! Also South facing slope.


South facing slope is the place to be. Been checking this one dead elm for the last five years and never found any morels. This year I checked it twice nothing. I decided to check it one more time in 2018. Found 61 yellows. It is 10 inch in diameter with the only bark on it is at its base. Just never know when they finally arrive. Going to start checking my flat and more shaded sites the next two weeks. Finally beginning to find more pheasant backs. Good Luck to All! Oh ya, location is east-central WI.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

put Green Bay on the map finally. one of my warmer spots...full sun area. Found a few others on south facing slopes. Also found a spot where someone neatly cut about 10 a few days ago. Is that person on the board? North side of road by south side of park where they ride horses in Brown county.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Hit the woods early and saw no one around. I came home with 183 Morels; right around 3 to 4 pounds. Half were silvers(greys); half were golds(yellows or blondes). Looks like we're getting a little transitioning over to golds now. The photo shows a few of the golds that were harvested and in the other picture, a false morel (Gyromitra) next to the real thing.The false morel did not have a completely hollow stem. Both were found in the same woods.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> put Green Bay on the map finally. one of my warmer spots...full sun area. Found a few others on south facing slopes. Also found a spot where someone neatly cut about 10 a few days ago. Is that person on the board? North side of road by south side of park where they ride horses in Brown county.
> Nice. Morels made the front page. Keep going freeflow581


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

randam said:


> South facing slope is the place to be. Been checking this one dead elm for the last five years and never found any morels. This year I checked it twice nothing. I decided to check it one more time in 2018. Found 61 yellows. It is 10 inch in diameter with the only bark on it is at its base. Just never know when they finally arrive. Going to start checking my flat and more shaded sites the next two weeks. Finally beginning to find more pheasant backs. Good Luck to All! Oh ya, location is east-central WI.


Nice report randam. Supports my experience and claim that Morels aren't found only under dead elm with tight bark. Stay at it!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

mastermorelmark said:


> Went out for 2 hours yesterday evening and picked 10 lbs on south facing slope. Found the biggest dead elm I ever came across and found the mother load left at least 20 lbs. Of small yellows. Had more shade then the rest of the hill. Can' believe there not big yet. Very late year!


Hang in there mastermorelmark; wear a lot of camo when you tip toe back in there so no one sees you; on the other hand, it is turkey season


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

I found ten more greys in the same spot I found the 16 yesterday, and closer to the south side of my wooded property, I found about 16 yellows today; northwest Waukesha County.

Edit: I gave the yellows to my sister in law to cook up tonight, and I'm going to try and cook the greys for steak topping tonight.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> I found ten more greys in the same spot I found the 16 yesterday, and closer to the south side of my wooded property, I found about 16 yellows today; northwest Waukesha County.
> 
> Edit: I gave the yellows to my sister in law to cook up tonight, and I'm going to try and cook the greys for steak topping tonight.


May I make a correction in your steak recipe, M3Shell? The steak goes on the top of the Morels; not the other way around.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> May I make a correction in your steak recipe, M3Shell? The steak goes on the top of the Morels; not the other way around.


Lol. Yes. A couple of the recipes I've seen online strictly say that the morel is the feature of any recipe, so it's not really proper to eat them with steak.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Here's a Morel Puzzler for the Forum to solve.
First, how many Morels do you see in this flower bed? Second, why are these Morels growing here? There isn't a dead elm within a quarter mile of this location. Good luck. I'll post the correct answers eventually.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I posted this photo on the false Morel a bit earlier. You might think only an idiot would fall for these. A few years back a trainee brought me a whole bag of these thinking they were true Morels. She was not stupid (quite attractive actually). After taking her back out and finding some real Morels, she was cured. Passing on experience to someone else is a good thing


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> Lol. Yes. A couple of the recipes I've seen online strictly say that the morel is the feature of any recipe, so it's not really proper to eat them with steak.


I wouldn't worry much, M3Shell, about being proper when consuming Morels. I am a bit of a pig myself when offered up a plate of these.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Shroomtrooper, where have you been? We thought you found some wild cannabis; then got lost in the woods


ha, had to work my 12 hour days, but I am back. Leave for a little while and that old cheese head is raiding my state. got to find a bigger hill to push him down, dang he justs bounces up like a rubber ball.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Lilacs are first beginning to bloom were I'm at. The silvers (greys) are first showing up, many of them coming through sphagnum moss where the ground is moist. I won't be quitting until after all the Giants appear or until they find my bleached bones on a south facing slope.


well said.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

vern said:


> U R making me drool bubba..lol. my season sucked so bad. you found more today than i did the entire season down here..


dam sounds like my 2016 year, but you will have a great next year


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> put Green Bay on the map finally. one of my warmer spots...full sun area. Found a few others on south facing slopes. Also found a spot where someone neatly cut about 10 a few days ago. Is that person on the board? North side of road by south side of park where they ride horses in Brown county.





BigEd said:


> Wow. And here I was happy that I found 55! Also South facing slope.





Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> ha, had to work my 12 hour days, but I am back. Leave for a little while and that old cheese head is raiding my state. got to find a bigger hill to push him down, dang he justs bounces up like a rubber ball.





Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> ha, had to work my 12 hour days, but I am back. Leave for a little while and that old cheese head is raiding my state. got to find a bigger hill to push him down, dang he justs bounces up like a rubber ball.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Are there any hills in Minnesota?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> well said.


I try


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

BigEd said:


> Wow. And here I was happy that I found 55! Also South facing slope.


I'd be happy with 55


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

vern said:


> U R making me drool bubba..lol. my season sucked so bad. you found more today than i did the entire season down here..


I didn't want to make you drool; you're too young for that.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Gold diggers. Have you tried decaf?
Lo


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> Gold diggers. Have you tried decaf?
> Lo


Thanks for the advice, freeflow, but this time of year I like fueling up with 91 octane.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

2018 Eau Claire is going down as the worst in history. I'm basically morel less (moral less too) here. Found three stupid blondes (no offense @elmgirl ). I stooped as low to mix in a pheasant back along with 2 blondes and chives for a omelet. Hoo......ray!


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> View attachment 7638
> Here's a Morel Puzzler for the Forum to solve.
> First, how many Morels do you see in this flower bed? Second, why are these Morels growing here? There isn't a dead elm within a quarter mile of this location. Good luck. I'll post the correct answers eventually.


I see four, but I found yesterday, when I checked a spot right outside my window, that they're elusive. 

I had checked this area twice in 24 hours, and found 16 greys, and I was standing there again, and just staring into the underbrush, and I found eight more in a small area. Eight!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> 2018 Eau Claire is going down as the worst in history. I'm basically morel less (moral less too) here. Found three stupid blondes (no offense @elmgirl ). I stooped as low to mix in a pheasant back along with 2 blondes and chives for a omelet. Hoo......ray!
> View attachment 7644
> View attachment 7644


Hey atleast the omlet looks good...but thats just the opinion of a blonde sorry u had such a bad season


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> I see four, but I found yesterday, when I checked a spot right outside my window, that they're elusive.
> 
> I had checked this area twice in 24 hours, and found 16 greys, and I was standing there again, and just staring into the underbrush, and I found eight more in a small area. Eight!


At times they've been known to hide, disappear, and pretend to be pine cones.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

This is what it's all about: Baked Red-Fox Squirrel out of the Walnut grove in the front yard, Steamed Sprouts from my garden, and finally Wisconsin butter-fried fresh grey Morels. This has got to be what's on the menu in Paradise. Because there isn't a restaurant in the world offering this gourmet cuisine!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> I see four, but I found yesterday, when I checked a spot right outside my window, that they're elusive.
> 
> I had checked this area twice in 24 hours, and found 16 greys, and I was standing there again, and just staring into the underbrush, and I found eight more in a small area. Eight!


You think 4?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> 2018 Eau Claire is going down as the worst in history. I'm basically morel less (moral less too) here. Found three stupid blondes (no offense @elmgirl ). I stooped as low to mix in a pheasant back along with 2 blondes and chives for a omelet. Hoo......ray!
> View attachment 7644
> View attachment 7644


The worst town or the worst Morel season?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> The worst town or the worst Morel season?


Wurst Morel Season. HECK we're number 2 on the top ten drunkest cities. Happy Drunks.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Wurst Morel Season. HECK we're number 2 on the top ten drunkest cities. Happy Drunks.


I guess I knew that


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Hey atleast the omlet looks good...but thats just the opinion of a blonde sorry u had such a bad season


elmgirl, how's your season going?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> elmgirl, how's your season going?


 @gold diggers
Our seasons been over ...normally i would be visitin y'alls beautiful state but my baby girl graduates June 2nd and ive been busy with momma duties (and lots of cryin) never thought anything could distract me from my "morel addiction" but i guess i was wrong! I do get to go on one good trip to Michigan to try my luck headin up Wednesday. Really hopin yall still get a chance for some good pickin


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Are there any hills in Minnesota?


oh ya, Found 148 alot of small ones, left just as much. South facing spots real dry now, I do not know if they will produce. Bottoms still nice but we need rain


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> @gold diggers
> Our seasons been over ...normally i would be visitin y'alls beautiful state but my baby girl graduates June 2nd and ive been busy with momma duties (and lots of cryin) never thought anything could distract me from my "morel addiction" but i guess i was wrong! I do get to go on one good trip to Michigan to try my luck headin up Wednesday. Really hopin yall still get a chance for some good pickin


Your daughter's events are a pleasant distraction, elmgirl.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> oh ya, Found 148 alot of small ones, left just as much. South facing spots real dry now, I do not know if they will produce. Bottoms still nice but we need rain


That's a nice find, Shroomtrooper. We've been picking up fresh ones on the south slopes only if they're under honeysuckle Russian olive or prickly ash (ouch)


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> That's a nice find, Shroomtrooper. We've been picking up fresh ones on the south slopes only if they're under honeysuckle Russian olive or prickly ash (ouch)


I hear you. have a cool looking scratch on my face. Earlier I got some kind of thorn in my calf that hurt for 4 days, gone now. My find was good but rather smallish and alot of them stressed. Thing that got me it was on the north facing slope, south facing on hills too dry. Bottoms still good but will not last if we do not get some rain. oldelm, hope your doing good on your vacation.Once again was great seeing you again. If you ever want to road trip to my neighborhood your always welcome. Will send you off with some homemade sauerkraut and pickled fiddle heads.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> 2018 Eau Claire is going down as the worst in history. I'm basically morel less (moral less too) here. Found three stupid blondes (no offense @elmgirl ). I stooped as low to mix in a pheasant back along with 2 blondes and chives for a omelet. Hoo......ray!
> View attachment 7644
> View attachment 7644


Not good news. Had hope of serious flush, appears it could be worst season almost everywhere.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> 2018 Eau Claire is going down as the worst in history. I'm basically morel less (moral less too) here. Found three stupid blondes (no offense @elmgirl ). I stooped as low to mix in a pheasant back along with 2 blondes and chives for a omelet. Hoo......ray!
> View attachment 7644
> View attachment 7644


 Dont give up, rains on the way. just in time for more yellows and bigfoots. Good luck.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

br5 said:


> Not good news. Had hope of serious flush, appears it could be worst season almost everywhere.


We're having a good season; nice rains and warm temperatures.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Dont give up, rains on the way. just in time for more yellows and bigfoots. Good luck.


We're finding some nice yellows now


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Elmgirl, Any luck in Michigan ? i'm heading that way this weekend. People telling me I might hit it just right. We coming from Tennesse and heading to the Kalkaska, Traverse City, Gaylord area. Hope its not over up there that our season here in Tn was a disaster.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Going well lots to come....finding greys ,blondes, big, small, fresh, old all together...







View attachment 7755


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Going well lots to come....finding greys ,blondes, big, small, fresh, old all together...
> View attachment 7754
> View attachment 7755
> View attachment 7756


Very Nice, pikemen7. Going well here too. No Giants yet though.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Going well lots to come....finding greys ,blondes, big, small, fresh, old all together...
> View attachment 7754
> View attachment 7755
> View attachment 7756


Pikemen,
Are you finding significant poundage or just having good hunts?
Folks I know in MN are having tough year, finding about what I did.
thanks
BR5


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Hey Elmgirl, Any luck in Michigan ? i'm heading that way this weekend. People telling me I might hit it just right. We coming from Tennesse and heading to the Kalkaska, Traverse City, Gaylord area. Hope its not over up there that our season here in Tn was a disaster.


Im not there yet we r heading up tomorrow...i have heard its not doing too well thus far...however i have heard some ppl finding them near traverse city. I am going to say this weekend and next week things should get to poppin with the rain they have got with the rain i also see coming this weekend. Good luck


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Going well lots to come....finding greys ,blondes, big, small, fresh, old all together...
> View attachment 7754
> View attachment 7755
> View attachment 7756


What area


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think we have had great conditions after a slow start...lots of big flushes...shaping up to be a great year..keep positive and put In the time you will be rewarded...elmgirl any where se. Wi1/2way Interior of woods should be good this weekend!!!


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hit one road spot on way home 53


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

Washington County is popping! All from public land today. Lots of folks were out and doing well too. Hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> I think we have had great conditions after a slow start...lots of big flushes...shaping up to be a great year..keep positive and put In the time you will be rewarded...elmgirl any where se. Wi1/2way Interior of woods should be good this weekend!!!


pikemen, I am in southeast Wisconsin and enjoying the same success. The conditions here in Ozuakee are perfect and we're are still getting greys in large numbers. What county are you in?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

avngal said:


> View attachment 7837
> View attachment 7833
> View attachment 7834
> View attachment 7835
> ...


Welcome avngal. State or County lands? We're finding that greys are still going!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> I think we have had great conditions after a slow start...lots of big flushes...shaping up to be a great year..keep positive and put In the time you will be rewarded...elmgirl any where se. Wi1/2way Interior of woods should be good this weekend!!!


Picked up 78 greys today under one small elm.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

avngal said:


> View attachment 7837
> View attachment 7833
> View attachment 7834
> View attachment 7835
> ...


avngal, love those dimples! You have a beautiful smile to go along with that motherlode of Morels


----------



## randam (May 8, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Picked up 78 greys today under one small elm.


 I got out yesterday afternoon. After a slow start I found an area not looking very morel like but came out with 200+ morels. Included both greys and yellows with a few past the picking stage. With the warm humid temperatures arriving later this week their shelf life will be short.

This area use to be farmed up to the early 1960's but have been undisturbed since. Classic example of old field succession but dominated by russian olive, buckthorn and prickly ash with a scattering of small diameter elm and ash. Came out with lots of minor scratches and embedded thorns but well worth it.

Have not seen anything on north facing slopes but expect it any day. Good luck to all. You put in your time you will be rewarded.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gold digger I speak about Jefferson Waukesha and Walworth County. Just picked a spot for the 4th time this year and still found 42 bringing a total for the year to 407 for the one spot. People don't overthink it get out hike get down look pick go home eat and be merry


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well looks like yall in Wisconsin are having a great season this is my first year in four yrs that I did not get to visit your state to hunt im rather sad because i bet my spot is doing good right now in Waukesha co and another in Washington county...hopefully ill find atleast a few on my trip to michigan. Hope you guys continue findin TONS of shrooms! Im definitely not missin next year


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Not a very encouraging forecast coming up. Prob gonna finish us off!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

avngal said:


> View attachment 7837
> View attachment 7833
> View attachment 7834
> View attachment 7835
> ...


I love seeing post like this


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I was in and out in 2 hours. Gathered these up on a Morel "run". I define a "run" as a long stretch such as beside a fence line a couple hundred yards, along which there are dead elm. Or a "run" such as when you're on posted land and the owner sees you.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I love seeing post like this





avngal said:


> View attachment 7837
> View attachment 7833
> View attachment 7834
> View attachment 7835
> ...


Wow, so glad you're back on the forum, we've missed you.
Good to see you still have the touch!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Found a few today & any day in the woods is a good day.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Found a few today & any day in the woods is a good day.
> 
> View attachment 7868


Not always "any day" ,Old Elm; I wish I could be there for you. I hope they taste better than they look.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Was able to get out tonight for a couple of hours near Milwaukee. Found some nice yellows but they were well hidden and hard to spot with the heavy ground cover. Took one pic to show how some are not out in the open. Takes a well trained eye to spot some in heavy ground cover.


----------



## Elevatorguy (Apr 29, 2018)

Still coming up strong


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> I was in and out in 2 hours. Gathered these up on a Morel "run". I define a "run" as a long stretch such as beside a fence line a couple hundred yards, along which there are dead elm. Or a "run" such as when you're on posted land and the owner sees you.
> View attachment 7867


no wonder your called gold diggers, nice


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Hit one road spot on way home 53


Looks like some of them are starting to turn. How long you think season has?


----------



## mastermorelmark (May 15, 2014)

Have morels for sale, top quality. Have over 30 lb. just picked. Should of been more but some A hole took over 500 mushrooms under 1 dead elm. Hope you come back next year. Will have cameras and bear traps set up. Went to my next spot 4 miles down the road and same thing happened. Very upset. Stay off private land! 414-406-4135


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

milwaukee hunter said:


> Was able to get out tonight for a couple of hours near Milwaukee. Found some nice yellows but they were well hidden and hard to spot with the heavy ground cover. Took one pic to show how some are not out in the open. Takes a well trained eye to spot some in heavy ground cover.


Areas of the woods are obscured with an understory of wild geranium and may apple. It's getting difficult to find the Morels.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

mastermorelmark said:


> Have morels for sale, top quality. Have over 30 lb. just picked. Should of been more but some A hole took over 500 mushrooms under 1 dead elm. Hope you come back next year. Will have cameras and bear traps set up. Went to my next spot 4 miles down the road and same thing happened. Very upset. Stay off private land! 414-406-4135


I understand this depends on size, but generally, how many Morels in a pound and how much $ per pound?


----------



## Lesa Neal (May 25, 2018)

Hi everyone , I’m from Indiana where mushrooms are pretty scarce..... we thought we’d have some fun and come north this year to Michigan! When is s good time to come !?


----------



## Lesa Neal (May 25, 2018)

I’ve been reading up a little on the best ways to hunt and where !


----------



## Lesa Neal (May 25, 2018)

Any suggestions !!!?


----------



## brock (Apr 18, 2013)

We are planning on heading to Wisconsin in the morning from Indiana. Any suggestions for some large state parks or recreation areas that we are likely to find virgin ground?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

brock said:


> We are planning on heading to Wisconsin in the morning from Indiana. Any suggestions for some large state parks or recreation areas that we are likely to find virgin ground?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Lesa,

If you are going to Michigan try asking the question on the Michigan board.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Not always "any day" ,Old Elm; I wish I could be there for you. I hope they taste better than they look.


Any day in the woods is a good day. Still finding them & the rain was great.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

We got a lot of rain in our area, so how long will that help the season go on for?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 7977
> View attachment 7978
> 
> Any day in the woods is a good day. Still finding them & the rain was great.


Well well well,oldelm hit the jackpot. Good for you.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

My buddie SC just sent me a pic of his today's haul & a note:
"That’s all she wrote for me. Done for this season."


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Heat kills, afraid may be over before really had a chance to get good. These next days are going to put an end to it in my area. Had to leave about 8 lbs. worth in woods as they were rotten and crumbling. The couple pounds I was able to salvage aren't in the best shape either.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 7977
> View attachment 7978
> 
> Any day in the woods is a good day. Still finding them & the rain was great.


Very nice, Old Elm. A good day in the woods for you.


----------



## bigjeepman (Apr 22, 2015)

Found my first one this year in Washburn county. This one I can say I planted!


----------



## bigjeepman (Apr 22, 2015)

I guess my picture didn’t post.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Blood ( those dang prickly ash ), Sweat ( it was 90 degrees, and my shirt was soaking wet), and Tears ( found 7 pounds today; cried for joy all the way home).


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 7977
> View attachment 7978
> 
> Any day in the woods is a good day. Still finding them & the rain was great.


 Old Elm, I can't quite see that digital read out on the scale. Is that thirteen thousand six hundred and twenty pounds? You have to subtract at least a half pound for the bucket.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

I was down on the gulf fishing this week and missed the time in the woods. MADE UP FOR IT TODAY. tough year it will be around here...vegetation is springing up. some of these were found by identifying a lump under the grass, then pulling back the grass to expose a morel. tough hunt. will get after more tomorrow








was out fishing for this stuff


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> I was down on the gulf fishing this week and missed the time in the woods. MADE UP FOR IT TODAY. tough year it will be around here...vegetation is springing up. some of these were found by identifying a lump under the grass, then pulling back the grass to expose a morel. tough hunt. will get after more tomorrow
> Welcome home free flow. Those Morels will go great with those fish.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Blood ( those dang prickly ash ), Sweat ( it was 90 degrees, and my shirt was soaking wet), and Tears ( found 7 pounds today; cried for joy all the way home).


Ha, know the feeling.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> Blood ( those dang prickly ash ), Sweat ( it was 90 degrees, and my shirt was soaking wet), and Tears ( found 7 pounds today; cried for joy all the way home).


By the end of mushroom season every year i look a mess mosquito bites head to toe, scratches from thorns not to mention im allergic to them so everytime i get a thorn stick i get a blister...still cant stay out of the thickets are they the same as you are referring to as prickly ash


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> By the end of mushroom season every year i look a mess mosquito bites head to toe, scratches from thorns not to mention im allergic to them so everytime i get a thorn stick i get a blister...still cant stay out of the thickets are they the same as you are referring to as prickly ash


There's a few woodland warriors that don't want us invading their ground when looking for Morels: Prickly Ash(seems to pull on your clothing and skin when walking through leaving a multitude of scratches), Russian Olive( it smells nice, but hard to get around; it has a sharp jab). Multiflora Rose(this stuff has the nastiest thorns that twist into human flesh),Buckthorn( thorny stuff that got away from city landscapes and now is invasive) Wild Raspberry(wraps itself around the legs and won't let go) Wild Vines( at ground level you'll trip every time), and Hawthorne(this has the longest thorns and seems to shoot them at you).Did I miss any besides Poison Ivy? elmgirl, it was probably Prickly Ash


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

bigjeepman said:


> Found my first one this year in Washburn county. This one I can say I planted!


Where do you buy your seed?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> There's a few woodland warriors that don't want us invading their ground when looking for Morels: Prickly Ash(seems to pull on your clothing and skin when walking through leaving a multitude of scratches), Russian Olive( it smells nice, but hard to get around; it has a sharp jab). Multiflora Rose(this stuff has the nastiest thorns that twist into human flesh),Buckthorn( thorny stuff that got away from city landscapes and now is invasive) Wild Raspberry(wraps itself around the legs and won't let go) Wild Vines( at ground level you'll trip every time), and Hawthorne(this has the longest thorns and seems to shoot them at you).Did I miss any besides Poison Ivy? elmgirl, it was probably Prickly Ash


poison ivy, I usually get some on my legs, which at first I did not understand the first couple of years foraging, because I always wear long pants and usually shower after. I then realized it was on my dog that when I laid down the dog would jump up and rub his fur against my leg.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I am GRATEFUL to all who have served our wonderful country, and given me the privilege to be a freeman,I appreciate and honor your sacrifices so that others including me can enjoy their freedoms. Thank you .


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> I am GRATEFUL to all who have served our wonderful country, and given me the privilege to be a freeman,I appreciate and honor your sacrifices so that others including me can enjoy their freedoms. Thank you .


Well said and count me in; I, too, am grateful.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Where do you buy your seed?


Not sure about Jeepman, but I tried this: I found my first morels in my backyard forest, near an elm. After rinsing/soakng them, I dumped the rinse water in the same spot I picked 'em. I haven't seen any more this season, but maybe it will improve pickin's next spring. I'll report back.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> Not sure about Jeepman, but I tried this: I found my first morels in my backyard forest, near an elm. After rinsing/soakng them, I dumped the rinse water in the same spot I picked 'em. I haven't seen any more this season, but maybe it will improve pickin's next spring. I'll report back.


Good luck with your experiment


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Good luck with your experiment


Thank you. I heard this idea from another morel hunter. Makes sense to me, since the spores should rinse off of them.

We'll see. I found about two dozen under that tree this year, being my first year hunting after buying this home. If there's a bunch more next year, it'll be a good indicator. I will let y'all know in May, 2019.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

M3Shell said:


> Thank you. I heard this idea from another morel hunter. Makes sense to me, since the spores should rinse off of them.
> 
> We'll see. I found about two dozen under that tree this year, being my first year hunting after buying this home. If there's a bunch more next year, it'll be a good indicator. I will let y'all know in May, 2019.


you have to dump the rinse water on a healthy live elm tree, the morels are coming up because their host is dying, and they need a live elm to have a partnership with. from what I understand, and anyone correct me if I am wrong, it does not do any good putting spores on a dead elm. But there is landscape morels which add to the confusion.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> Thank you. I heard this idea from another morel hunter. Makes sense to me, since the spores should rinse off of them.
> 
> We'll see. I found about two dozen under that tree this year, being my first year hunting after buying this home. If there's a bunch more next year, it'll be a good indicator. I will let y'all know in May, 2019.


Hmm- every good experiment needs a control. Placing some spore water under a similar elm where there weren't any Morels and then comparing the two sites would even be a better indicator.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> you have to dump the rinse water on a healthy live elm tree, the morels are coming up because their host is dying, and they need a live elm to have a partnership with. from what I understand, and anyone correct me if I am wrong, it does not do any good putting spores on a dead elm. But there is landscape morels which add to the confusion.


Why not? Fungi, by nature, are decomposers and should not require a symbiotic relationship with another organism.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

gold diggers said:


> Why not? Fungi, by nature, are decomposers and should not require a symbiotic relationship with another organism.


but who knows, unless the test is completed. Lets say you dump the spores on a dying elm, then it proceeds to have a relationship with the elm but then goes this is not good then fruits. you never know. the morel is not a decomposer I do not believe.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> I am GRATEFUL to all who have served our wonderful country, and given me the privilege to be a freeman,I appreciate and honor your sacrifices so that others including me can enjoy their freedoms. Thank you .


I am grateful for all the service men and women who gave the ultimate sacrifice. Not to take anything away from them, I consider myself lucky to be here, knowing all my past relatives lived long enough for me to sprout. God bless all!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> but who knows, unless the test is completed. Lets say you dump the spores on a dying elm, then it proceeds to have a relationship with the elm but then goes this is not good then fruits. you never know. the morel is not a decomposer I do not believe.


You are correct Trooper, the morel has a symbiotic relationship with a healthy tree, the mycelium pulling nutrients out of the tree roots in exchange for helping the soil around the roots. Tha alarms go off for the morel if the host tree is injured & dying & It then complete's its life cycle by fruiting. Then you & I come along & pick them!!
Pretty straight forward deal.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yesterday PM.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

The sad thing is by next spring I'll have forgotten how to post pictures on here & have to ask VERN again.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

2018 Eau Claire finds were total of 5 Morels. Reached out to a unknown Morel Addict (@Mother load ) in Red Wing, MN who got me on some morels, so I could breather a little easier. 5.26.18 we push to get every last morel with good success in 95 degree heat. I drive an hour north in 92 heat 5.27.18 and locked onto 2 tress, well, the pictures tell part of the story, but only the ones I took home . Other Morels Eaters got their teasures too. My season will be done tonight, (in Eau Claire) hoping Lake Superior this coming weekend.


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Ahhhhh happy sad times like high school graduation. Time for me to write on your shirts and yearbooks. Odd year, but met many good people and think I met some life long friends. Thanks all. Look for a 2019 mn post inviting many to a cookout/morel feast near me. ( I need gatherers) and can almost promise no 100 degree days. See those on the board that hunt summer shrooms (summer school) hope everyone else had the great season I did.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> You are correct Trooper, the morel has a symbiotic relationship with a healthy tree, the mycelium pulling nutrients out of the tree roots in exchange for helping the soil around the roots. Tha alarms go off for the morel if the host tree is injured & dying & It then complete's its life cycle by fruiting. Then you & I come along & pick them!!
> Pretty straight forward deal.


So the mycelium is sucking the healthy tree of nutrients by pulling them out of its roots; then putting the nutrients back into the soil for the roots. Circular reasoning, Old Elm. Running for President in 2020? HaHa


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> 2018 Eau Claire finds were total of 5 Morels. Reached out to a unknown Morel Addict (@Mother load ) in Red Wing, MN who got me on some morels, so I could breather a little easier. 5.26.18 we push to get every last morel with good success in 95 degree heat. I drive an hour north in 92 heat 5.27.18 and locked onto 2 tress, well, the pictures tell part of the story, but only the ones I took home . Other Morels Eaters got their teasures too. My season will be done tonight, (in Eau Claire) hoping Lake Superior this coming weekend.


You owe me 7 mushrooms lol


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Heck I will be picking tomorrow


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> So the mycelium is sucking the healthy tree of nutrients by pulling them out of its roots; then putting the nutrients back into the soil for the roots. Circular reasoning, Old Elm. Running for President in 2020? HaHa


http://www.morelfarms.com/discovery.html


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Heck I will be picking tomorrow



Dang it all Trooper, now I gotta go tmrrw, cause I never quit before you do! Ha Ha

Actually THX'z, cause there is one more spot that deserves checking out & if the go I'll at least be sadtisfied & not wondering all year.
Good luck.


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Dang it all Trooper, now I gotta go tmrrw, cause I never quit before you do! Ha Ha
> 
> Actually THX'z, cause there is one more spot that deserves checking out & if the go I'll at least be sadtisfied & not wondering all year.
> Good luck.


Fine one last slope.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> http://www.morelfarms.com/discovery.html


Circular reasoning it is then.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Mother load said:


> Fine one last slope.


Why not,it could be the one. Good Luck.


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh I will find some. But my wife says I look like I have been in a battle. Just a thought. Maybe it’s our blood that makes them pop. We search to early and say hello to mr buckthorn and his cousins burning nettles and poison ivy(not affected) siblings rasberry and tripping vines. Come across every wild animal known and maybe a stray dog or two.skeeters ticks hornets etc. wife asks wouldn’t it just be easier to buy them? She doesn’t get it lol


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Crap I got 4 places to check. Good luck to you.


----------



## bigjeepman (Apr 22, 2015)

What I do is take my mushrooms and rinse them in cold water and if I have a few that are old or beat up I chop them up fine and put them in the water (5gallons)along with saw dust and wood ash and molasses. I wait 24 hours and cut into 20, 5 gallon buckets and dump around my apple trees. My trees are mulched with wood chips to keep weeds down. I saw this method on a YouTube video a few years ago. I have did this the last few years, last year was the first spring with the mulch mix and I had 2 mushrooms and this year I had 1, but it is so dry I am surprised I had any. The mushroom that I took the picture of tipped over today so I rubbed it between my hands and mashed it up around the tree it was growing by. Hoping that it will help with next years crop. There was never any mushrooms growing by my trees before I started dumping the water mix on the wood chips.


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

bigjeepman said:


> What I do is take my mushrooms and rinse them in cold water and if I have a few that are old or beat up I chop them up fine and put them in the water (5gallons)along with saw dust and wood ash and molasses. I wait 24 hours and cut into 20, 5 gallon buckets and dump around my apple trees. My trees are mulched with wood chips to keep weeds down. I saw this method on a YouTube video a few years ago. I have did this the last few years, last year was the first spring with the mulch mix and I had 2 mushrooms and this year I had 1, but it is so dry I am surprised I had any. The mushroom that I took the picture of tipped over today so I rubbed it between my hands and mashed it up around the tree it was growing by. Hoping that it will help with next years crop. There was never any mushrooms growing by my trees before I started dumping the water mix on the wood chips.


So I'm sleeping in my bed having morel dreams. Dream goes harvester with pruning sheers cutting morels with a 1000 gallon slurry tank behind it spraying mulch field as it picks. I either have a billion dollar dream or a reason not to try slurry. Sorry for all the posts another failed hike for me againtoday.and don't ask me me if harvester had a plastic bag mesh bag or a hugebasket. This year with nothing to lose I use my morel rinse water and mix it with daughters hamster bedding that needs changing add a splash of the last unused coke orange juice etc. have as much optimism as my hair growing back naturally. But I’m out nothing.


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Dang it all Trooper, now I gotta go tmrrw, cause I never quit before you do! Ha Ha
> 
> Actually THX'z, cause there is one more spot that deserves checking out & if the go I'll at least be sadtisfied & not wondering all year.
> Good luck.


I've got the same thing going on... There's just one last spot, north facing deep ravine on the river, just need to use the jon boat to get there. Stopped at the mouth of it on Sunday and the ground was nice and wet in the bottoms. So one last hike for me, then pause for summer shroomin!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

tundraking said:


> I've got the same thing going on... There's just one last spot, north facing deep ravine on the river, just need to use the jon boat to get there. Stopped at the mouth of it on Sunday and the ground was nice and wet in the bottoms. So one last hike for me, then pause for summer shroomin!


Hit that last spot this morning & now satisfied until summer shrooming starts.
I got 25days of morel hunting in this year with decent picking on a few of them & two really good mother hauls so all in all another decent year. Had to work hard for them, but that's the reward.
Peace to all!


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Hit that last spot this morning & now satisfied until summer shrooming starts.
> I got 25days of morel hunting in this year with decent picking on a few of them & two really good mother hauls so all in all another decent year. Had to work hard for them, but that's the reward.
> Peace to all!


Old Elm,
How many do you think you found around those Mother Lode trees? I had two larger finds, one was 46, and the other was around 100. Unfortunately, both were grays, but still good eatin!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone near chequamegon National forest finding any ?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

The Grand Finale: My friends can tell you of my obsession for July 4th Fireworks, especially the grand finale. Today, the woods put on its own grand finale of Morels: Came out after a 2 hour forage with a bag of these giants. These signal the final days of the Morel season for me. Had a great year and this Forum of folks like you made it all the more enjoyable.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

nice GD. I need to get out again. Looking like the worst year in a decade for us. We usually haul 25 - 30 pounds...maybe 2 pounds this year. Not fun , heat, bugs, grown up underbrush deter my enthusiasm.

our morel addicts depends on us...they are jonesin....LOL


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Gotta love mushroom season... for 4 weeks I've hadn't had the time to listen to the Trump BS.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> you have to dump the rinse water on a healthy live elm tree, the morels are coming up because their host is dying, and they need a live elm to have a partnership with. from what I understand, and anyone correct me if I am wrong, it does not do any good putting spores on a dead elm. But there is landscape morels which add to the confusion.


The tree I found most of my bounty near is an elm that is, I would guess, 90% alive. Before this year, and my first season hunting, it would simply be a tree. Now, it's an elm with 2-3 dead branches.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


Many a Morel hunter in the remote part of the woods has had to relieve themselves on at least one occasion.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> The tree I found most of my bounty near is an elm that is, I would guess, 90% alive. Before this year, and my first season hunting, it would simply be a tree. Now, it's an elm with 2-3 dead branches.


How quickly we learn the ways and means of the woods when it becomes a necessity.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Gotta love mushroom season... for 4 weeks I've hadn't had the time to listen to the Trump BS.


Trump's BS or the BS on Trump?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> nice GD. I need to get out again. Looking like the worst year in a decade for us. We usually haul 25 - 30 pounds...maybe 2 pounds this year. Not fun , heat, bugs, grown up underbrush deter my enthusiasm.
> 
> our morel addicts depends on us...they are jonesin....LOL


Remember the good years, freeflow, and your enthusiasm will return


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


I have never led you in the wrong direction yet. I believe they are leprechaun droppings for morel hunters. You must dig deep to find the jewels. Been said 1 in 100 contain riches. Good luck 


Mother load said:


> Late season spot as it doesn’t get direct sun. Soil temps warm slower there.stay typically wetter too .South,high flats,west ,east,lowlands then north for me. That’s an area you know. 20 minutes away you have to do your scouting all over again.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


Look on the bright side. Those bags are highly biodegradable, and you're not stepping in it. I would buy those Mutt Mitts for walking our dogs when we lived in the city (properly disposed of though), and if we still had new bags left after a year or so, they would start degrading in the box they shipped in.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


why the heck would they bag it then toss it? leave it lay !


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Morelaholics Anonymous
5 Signs You Need Help:
1. Unable to Quit - foraging for Morels into early July.
2. Neglecting Appearance -arguing your disgraceful odor repels ticks while looking for Morels.
3. Cheating and Lying - using sick days to hunt Morels.
4. Twisted Priorities - picking Morels while your wife is giving birth.
5. Depression - uncontrollable crying when the Morels are gone.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


I don't know, inthewild, crap from any angle is still crap.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Mother load said:


> I have never led you in the wrong direction yet. I believe they are leprechaun droppings for morel hunters. You must dig deep to find the jewels. Been said 1 in 100 contain riches. Good luck


What?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> why the heck would they bag it then toss it? leave it lay !


Whenever I hose down my ATV I use an exhaust plug so water doesn't get up into the engine. Can something like that be inserted up the you know what when walking a dog so the dog doesn't you know what on the path? - I'm just saying


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Morelaholics Anonymous
> 5 Signs You Need Help:
> 1. Unable to Quit - foraging for Morels into early July.
> 2. Neglecting Appearance -arguing your disgraceful odor repels ticks while looking for Morels.
> ...


Ok since you started it. Hello everyone I’m


gold diggers said:


> Morelaholics Anonymous
> 5 Signs You Need Help:
> 1. Unable to Quit - foraging for Morels into early July.
> 2. Neglecting Appearance -arguing your disgraceful odor repels ticks while looking for Morels.
> ...


ok you started lt. hello my name is AL I’m a morel addict (You all say hello AL) I want to share my addiction problems with you. Recently I have been selling myself to men and women for a nickel a shoe.I have met many people I don’t know in the woods to feed my addiction. I often bring others places to get their fix just to be able to get some.no matter how much I get I always want more. I dream of them. I hide them in the freezer shakers and under wet paper towels. I’m convinced of this fact... no cure.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mother load said:


> Ok since you started it. Hello everyone I’m
> 
> ok you started lt. hello my name is AL I’m a morel addict (You all say hello AL) I want to share my addiction problems with you. Recently I have been selling myself to men and women for a nickel a shoe.I have met many people I don’t know in the woods to feed my addiction. I often bring others places to get their fix just to be able to get some.no matter how much I get I always want more. I dream of them. I hide them in the freezer shakers and under wet paper towels. I’m convinced of this fact... no cure.


Sorry, we cant help you, nobody can.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Mother load said:


> Ok since you started it. Hello everyone I’m
> 
> ok you started lt. hello my name is AL I’m a morel addict (You all say hello AL) I want to share my addiction problems with you. Recently I have been selling myself to men and women for a nickel a shoe.I have met many people I don’t know in the woods to feed my addiction. I often bring others places to get their fix just to be able to get some.no matter how much I get I always want more. I dream of them. I hide them in the freezer shakers and under wet paper towels. I’m convinced of this fact... no cure.


Hello Al. Welcome to MA. Here we only make it worse. Good Luck brother.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

The BUGS deff have the advantage of finding the Oysters first.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

never give up early. find the right microclimates. there are still some in GB area. Had to work pretty hard to get into this old honey hole. In past years I have picked hundreds out of this spot. grass was over my head to get thru to here


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> never give up early. find the right microclimates. there are still some in GB area. Had to work pretty hard to get into this old honey hole. In past years I have picked hundreds out of this spot. grass was over my head to get thru to here


Freeflow581, nice haul!! Glad ya scored, as you know
" Gentalmen Prefer Blondes"
Ha Ha


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Freeflow581, nice haul!! Glad ya scored, as you know
> " Gentalmen Prefer Blondes"
> Ha Ha


Maybe Blondes prefer Grey, Ha


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> never give up early. find the right microclimates. there are still some in GB area. Had to work pretty hard to get into this old honey hole. In past years I have picked hundreds out of this spot. grass was over my head to get thru to here


These look a little dry, freeflow.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Sorry, we cant help you, nobody can.


Did you score at your last 4 places? You know, find Morels?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Plateful of Morels
Today marked the end of the season for me in southeast Wisconsin but not before coming out of the woods with these gold gems. It was a bountiful year after having discovered several new producing elms. It paid off this year to go a little deeper and into a little heavier brush but the rewards of taking the risks were big. Now comes the period of reflection and the feeling of gratitude for the time spent in Wisconsin's woods. Some dear friends left this great state for Arizona recently. My roots are too deep to leave and someday like the old dead elm I too will be pushing up mushrooms through the warm, moist soils of Badger country. Have a good summer.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Is the season over in northern Wisconsin?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Any Morel recipes?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

What works best? Drying or Freezing Morels?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

What's next after Morel season?


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> What's next after Morel season?


The wait.


----------



## randam (May 8, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> What's next after Morel season?


Chantrelles, oysters, trumpets and chickens are what I will be looking for next. Finally getting some rain, been very dry the first two weeks of June around here.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

randam said:


> Chantrelles, oysters, trumpets and chickens are what I will be looking for next. Finally getting some rain, been very dry the first two weeks of June around here.


What are chantrelles, trumpets, and chickens? Are they bracken fungi like pheasant back?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

randam said:


> Chantrelles, oysters, trumpets and chickens are what I will be looking for next. Finally getting some rain, been very dry the first two weeks of June around here.


Any pictures? I'd like to learn what these are and why I should hunt them


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

randam said:


> Chantrelles, oysters, trumpets and chickens are what I will be looking for next. Finally getting some rain, been very dry the first two weeks of June around here.


Where are you at randam?


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

back to sailing and flying. see yous next year


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> back to sailing and flying. see yous next year


Have Fun. I had to get 200 messages on the board this year. Can I get a like from anyone for 200?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> Any pictures? I'd like to learn what these are and why I should hunt them


Hunt chicken for sure they r delicious 
I have yet to succeed on making this dish with them but had chicken parm made with the chicken mushroom and it was to die 4! I found some this week but I find tons in late August and September they r very good fried and taste just like tender chicken


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Hunt chicken for sure they r delicious
> I have yet to succeed on making this dish with them but had chicken parm made with the chicken mushroom and it was to die 4! I found some this week but I find tons in late August and September they r very good fried and taste just like tender chicken


 Thank You


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> What's next after Morel season?


I’m new to summer mushrooms. Tried many of them. In my opinion morels are prime rib everything else so far for me has been between and old hot dog to hamburger helper. Pheasant backs by far are my favorite wet cardboard to eat. And to be honest oysters and chicken of the woods were at least premium hot dogs. Some chanterelle nut said they are awesome. But to me, morels will be my favorite forever.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Mother load said:


> I’m new to summer mushrooms. Tried many of them. In my opinion morels are prime rib everything else so far for me has been between and old hot dog to hamburger helper. Pheasant backs by far are my favorite wet cardboard to eat. And to be honest oysters and chicken of the woods were at least premium hot dogs. Some chanterelle nut said they are awesome. But to me, morels will be my favorite forever.


I'm with you on that, Mother load.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I thought crown tip coral was pretty good, lions mane really good, very hard to find. And the most surprising one I liked a lot was the hedgehog mushroom. nice flavor and great texture. Easy to ID, spines on underside. I need to explore the edible boletes more. Found a perfect King bolete once, but it was early in my mushroom foraging days and could not find my camera to have help ID it. Never ate it. I made jerkey out of hen of the woods once, pretty good, if I do it more it would get better. Nice knowing you have some vitamin D in winter, ha. Chants are very good, and pretty long season, I would say really good.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I thought crown tip coral was pretty good, lions mane really good, very hard to find. And the most surprising one I liked a lot was the hedgehog mushroom. nice flavor and great texture. Easy to ID, spines on underside. I need to explore the edible boletes more. Found a perfect King bolete once, but it was early in my mushroom foraging days and could not find my camera to have help ID it. Never ate it. I made jerkey out of hen of the woods once, pretty good, if I do it more it would get better. Nice knowing you have some vitamin D in winter, ha. Chants are very good, and pretty long season, I would say really good.


It was good to hear from you, Shroomtrooper. Like Old Elm and elmgirl, and others on the board, your experience and expertise are appreciated. I think I've run across Crown Tip Coral in the woods attached to a fallen limb, but when it coexists with the Morel, you don't give it much attention. I'll have to explore your suggestions and definitely look for the Chants, and possibly the Hedgehog Mushroom. This will be interesting.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks GD, I am not the most knowledgeable forager on the board by far, but have put on some miles over the years. Look what I found today, was a little surprised







. Oldelm was out scouting in his neck of the woods so I thought I would check mine today


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I found crown tips this year but never gathered any. I found chants for the first time 2-3 years ago, I had to send oldelm a picture to help ID. Very easy now. Egg yolk color, white flesh, decurrent folds, not gills. Easy to spot. Pins even stand out. They are not every-ware tho, but once you find them they come up in the same spot every year. Hedgehogs a lot rarer in my experience. Seeing a lot ( well not a lot ) of mushrooms popping up now. I think I will stay on this site more this year to get help on some boletes.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Thanks GD, I am not the most knowledgeable forager on the board by far, but have put on some miles over the years. Look what I found today, was a little surprised
> View attachment 8746
> . Oldelm was out scouting in his neck of the woods so I thought I would check mine today


Well,well,Well!! Aren't you the sly one this year, you old FOX! Beautiful Chanterelles there Trooper, my hats off to you.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Did you find those in mn shroom trooper I have been checking some of my spots for chantrells and haven't noticed any yet


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice chicken today.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Nice chicken today.
> View attachment 8760


Nice.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Found a couple chants again, only in one small area, other areas zippo. After a couple rains they should star to pop


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

wow, they are finding lobsters already.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Found some Chants back in my woods.
Nice size and fresh!
Not sure on how to add photos from my phone... grrr lol


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Oh yeah Happy 4th of July to every one!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

morel rat said:


> Oh yeah Happy 4th of July to every one!


I have been finding some chants too. First time I made a cream soup with them, very good


----------



## Beverly Dorn (Apr 1, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if this is chicken of the woods? Just found this off rock river in Fort Atkinson.


----------



## Beverly Dorn (Apr 1, 2017)

Could anyone tell me what kind this one is please and thank you.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Beverly Dorn said:


> View attachment 10344
> View attachment 10346
> Can anyone tell me if this is chicken of the woods? Just found this off rock river in Fort Atkinson.


Yes. It looks a bit old.

How did this thread manage to miss the mass spammer? The board is pretty much unusable at the moment.


----------



## Beverly Dorn (Apr 1, 2017)

What kind is this beautiful mushroom n can I eat it


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Beverly Dorn said:


> View attachment 10344
> View attachment 10346
> Can anyone tell me if this is chicken of the woods? Just found this off rock river in Fort Atkinson.


lataporus cincinnatus it's one of the 2 types we have here in Minnesota Wisconsin area pretty sure we dont have the third kind of them around here I believe they are out west not sure what the Latin name is for them though


----------



## Beverly Dorn (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks jg, is the white one the same?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

No it's not I'm not sure what it is with out looking through my books


----------



## Beverly Dorn (Apr 1, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------

